# Beste Gilde



## Killercommand (16. August 2009)

Gibts hier schon ne gilde wo so vielspieler drin sind weil wollte mit 2 kumpels gleich volldurchstarten am besten mit ner gilde wo so Leude sind die auch viel zoggen damit es mehr spaß macht.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. August 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=119073


----------



## The Future (16. August 2009)

Viele spieler = gute spieler?

klingt für mich irgendwie nach: Ikh woilll imboaaa Ro0xx0or sai nd ale kapot makhen.


sorry aber es kommt echt so rüber.


----------



## Killercommand (16. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Viele spieler = gute spieler?
> 
> klingt für mich irgendwie nach: Ikh woilll imboaaa Ro0xx0or sai nd ale kapot makhen.
> 
> ...



3 leute einschließlich ich also das is doch was wenig darum such ich ja ne gilde und ja wir wollen gut sein oder wie du es nennst imba roxar baschoor ect. is es schilmm gut sein zu wollen^^?


----------



## Hasgli (16. August 2009)

Wenn du so gut bist wie dein Nickname heißt, habe ich ja nix zu befürchten *g*


----------



## The Future (16. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> 3 leute einschließlich ich also das is doch was wenig darum such ich ja ne gilde und ja wir wollen gut sein oder wie du es nennst imba roxar baschoor ect. is es schilmm gut sein zu wollen^^?


nein es ist nicht schlimm gut zu sein oder es sein zu wollen aber es klang halt nach gleich eine gilde die alles und jeden weghaut.

zudem haben viele spieler und dauer spieler nichts darüber auszusagen wie die gilde so ist, ausser das sie jeden aufnimmt oder alle süchtig sind und jegliche realität verloren haben [ dauer verstehe ich 15 stunden und mehr jeden tag ]


----------



## Killercommand (16. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> nein es ist nicht schlimm gut zu sein oder es sein zu wollen aber es klang halt nach gleich eine gilde die alles und jeden weghaut.
> 
> zudem haben viele spieler und dauer spieler nichts darüber auszusagen wie die gilde so ist, ausser das sie jeden aufnimmt oder alle süchtig sind und jegliche realität verloren haben [ dauer verstehe ich 15 stunden und mehr jeden tag ]



unter einer guten gilde versteh ich erstmal das man gescheit was zusammen machen kann ohne das andauernd wer kakken muss oder sein totes kaninchen wiederbeleben muss sowas nervt einfach nur 

dann klar der skill sollte schon mittel sein es gibt halt leute da kannste knicken aber das sind eher ausnahmen


----------



## psyger (16. August 2009)

es gibt genug gilden in aion die hardcore spielen wollen nur kommt man da mit einem mittleren skill nicht weit.

z.b.

awaken
Destruktive Brut

usw. mindestens noch 5 legionen


----------



## Killercommand (16. August 2009)

psyger schrieb:


> es gibt genug gilden in aion die hardcore spielen wollen nur kommt man da mit einem mittleren skill nicht weit.
> 
> z.b.
> 
> ...



wahren skill erkennt man sicher nich am anfang man erkennt nur wenn jemand total panne ist. Aber die 2 Leute mit denen ich zogg die sind schon high skilled was halt auch cool ist so studenten oder sowas so welche die viel zeit zum gamen haben.


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> unter einer guten gilde versteh ich erstmal das man gescheit was zusammen machen kann ohne das andauernd wer kakken muss oder sein totes kaninchen wiederbeleben muss sowas nervt einfach nur
> 
> dann klar der skill sollte schon mittel sein es gibt halt leute da kannste knicken aber das sind eher ausnahmen



Muhaha, bist der Brüller, die Open Beta hat noch net mal angefangen, und du fragst nach ner Profigilde?

Und ich glaub selbst sehr gute Gilden lassen es zu, dass man aufs Klo geht (es heißt kacken und nicht kakken), und ja auch ich würde mein Karnickel (wenn ich eins hätte) verrecken lassen weil wir vor dem Boss.

Na gut jetzt mal ehrlich, wart doch erstmal ne Woche, nach dem das Spiel draussen ist, dann kannste auch nach Profigilden suchen


----------



## Killercommand (16. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Muhaha, bist der Brüller, die Open Beta hat noch net mal angefangen, und du fragst nach ner Profigilde?
> 
> Und ich glaub selbst sehr gute Gilden lassen es zu, dass man aufs Klo geht (es heißt kacken und nicht kakken), und ja auch ich würde mein Karnickel (wenn ich eins hätte) verrecken lassen weil wir vor dem Boss.
> 
> Na gut jetzt mal ehrlich, wart doch erstmal ne Woche, nach dem das Spiel draussen ist, dann kannste auch nach Profigilden suchen




Es geht hier in erster linie mal um Zuverlässigkeit ich spiel im RL zb Fussball da renn ich auch nich vom Platz weil ich ma pissen muss oder so da weiß ich halt wann das spiel ist und dann bin ich für die zeit auch da oder ich sag halt ab aber nich alles gleichzeit da kommt nur murks raus.


----------



## seppix@seppix (16. August 2009)

Man kann sich natürlich jetzt schon informieren welche großen Gilden (von WoW?), sich schon zu Aion bekannt haben, aber diese müssen dann bei Weitem nicht die Besten sein.
Außerdem muss denen Aion ja auch gar nicht gefallen und dann bröckelt die Gilde auseinader, warte bis  Mitte der open Beta, da haben dann die Meisten das Spiel angespielt


----------



## Bansai2006 (16. August 2009)

Ich bin sogar zwei Profigilden


----------



## Killercommand (16. August 2009)

Bansai2006 schrieb:


> Ich bin sogar zwei Profigilden



nur du respekt^^


----------



## Killercommand (16. August 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Man kann sich natürlich jetzt schon informieren welche großen Gilden (von WoW?), sich schon zu Aion bekannt haben, aber diese müssen dann bei Weitem nicht die Besten sein.
> Außerdem muss denen Aion ja auch gar nicht gefallen und dann bröckelt die Gilde auseinader, warte bis  Mitte der open Beta, da haben dann die Meisten das Spiel angespielt



ja klar wenn dat game irgendwie low sein sollte dann hat sich das ja eh erledigt aber kann ja mal sein das es ein richtig gutes morpg neben wow schafft weil wow war wirklich sehr gut nur hab ich kein bock mehr drauf


----------



## G.I.Lukas (16. August 2009)

Im Forum sind duzende Gilden die sich hier vorstellen und du verlangst das sich die Besten Gilden um euch reißen so wie sich Real Madrid um Die besten Fußballer reißt.

Guck doch erstmal im Forum was dir angeboten wird und wenn nichts dabei ist was dir gefällt dann lass es oder spiel zumindest selbst die Beta an, nicht dass DU die Top-Gilde deiner Träume nach 30Tagen verlässt weil AION nix für dich ist

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Killercommand (16. August 2009)

G.I.Lukas schrieb:


> Im Forum sind duzende Gilden die sich hier vorstellen und du verlangst das sich die Besten Gilden um euch reißen so wie sich Real Madrid um Die besten Fußballer reißt.
> 
> Guck doch erstmal im Forum was dir angeboten wird und wenn nichts dabei ist was dir gefällt dann lass es oder spiel zumindest selbst die Beta an, nicht dass DU die Top-Gilde deiner Träume nach 30Tagen verlässt weil AION nix für dich ist
> 
> ...



wenn das game zeit, skill, kooperative handlungen mit extremer planung vorraussetz so wie wow zu classic zeiten dann werden top-spieler und top-gilden auch lange bleiben das erklärt sich von selbst.

Was noch schief gehen könnte ist wenn es nen großen ansturm beim Release gibt und die server laggen und das dann nach wochen zum dauerzustand wird somit wird jeder skiller bestraft.


----------



## Black Cat (16. August 2009)

ähm ja *hust* *lach*.... du weist aber schon, TE, das die chars auf den closed beta accs beim Aion release resetet werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.I.Lukas (16. August 2009)

Ein AION Server besteht aus mehreren, freiwählbaren, Channel (10)... aber sowas weiß man nur wer BETA gezockt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag jetzt nichts mehr,.... möge das geflame weiter gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (16. August 2009)

G.I.Lukas schrieb:


> Ein AION Server besteht aus mehreren, freiwählbaren, Channel (10)... aber sowas weiß man nur wer BETA gezockt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur bis Lvl 20, das weiß man aber auch nur wenn man mehr 20 Level gespielt hat.


----------



## Killercommand (17. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nur bis Lvl 20, das weiß man aber auch nur wenn man mehr 20 Level gespielt hat.



ähm Leute es geht hier nich um lowkost ich hab mir ne pre order key gesichert

btw hat wer plan wieviel Deutsche server es beim headstart geben wird


----------



## Squizzl (19. August 2009)

bzgl. der server, das ist noch nicht bekannt 

ich würde dir allerdings empfehlen nen anderen tonfall anzuschlagen wenn du dich bei einer "guten" gilde bewirbst. so wie du hier rüber kommst bist du nähmlich nur ne luftnummer die sich mit erfolgen von anderen schmücken will!


----------



## Geige (19. August 2009)

So wie er hier rüberkommt hatte er schonmal nen
Acc auf buffed, welcher 2pro4u bzw. Progammer Von Skill hieß!


----------



## Ceset (21. August 2009)

Killerkommand, ich bin mir sicher, die Toplegionen Aions werden sich nur so um Dich reißen!

Auf meinem WOW-Server gibts ne EU Top 50 Gilde, die hatten auch mal nen super Bewerber: "Ich hab gesehn, ihr habt sehr gutes Equip, also wipet ihr nicht so oft. Deshalb möchte ich gerne zu Euch. Ich habe auf meinem Privatserver Raggi (zu fünft) und Nefarian (zu fünft) gekillt, habe also sehr viel Erfahrung. "

Der halbe Server hat sich um den Pausenclown geprügelt.


----------



## Ellnassil (21. August 2009)

hhhmmm so wie ich den Post des TE lese sucht er lediglich nach einer Legion die strukturiert und Zielstrebig vorgehen wird. Sprich keine AFK Feste in Raids und kein ständiges das RL geht vor gebrabbel wenn man die Gruppe alle 10 Minuten hängen lässt.

Die beste(n) Gilden dürften momentan schwer zu ermitteln sein, sicherlich gibt es einige Tendenzen (InRage, Awaken etc.....) aber die Frage ist viel zu allgemein gestellt, als daß sie Dir jemand sinnvoll beantworten könnte. Du hast dich nämlich wenig bis gar nicht genau ausgedrückt was ihr eigentlich wirklich sucht. Die wirklich beste Gilde kanns nicht sein, denn jemand der da wirklich hin will liest die Hälfte einer Gildenvorstellung und weiß ob die was taugen oder nicht.

Und Spieler die sich nichtmal die Mühe machen wollen selbst nach der passenden Gilde zu suchen stellen idR. sowieso keinerlei Mehrwert für eine ambitionierte Legion/Gilde dar.


----------



## action-reaction (21. August 2009)

/agree mit deinem post


----------



## Gronk (21. August 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> So wie er hier rüberkommt hatte er schonmal nen
> Acc auf buffed, welcher 2pro4u bzw. Progammer Von Skill hieß!




An genau den musste ich auch denken ... der war aber auch zu lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Killercommand schrieb:


> unter einer guten gilde versteh ich erstmal das man gescheit was zusammen machen kann ohne das andauernd wer kakken muss oder sein totes kaninchen wiederbeleben muss sowas nervt einfach nur
> 
> dann klar der skill sollte schon mittel sein es gibt halt leute da kannste knicken aber das sind eher ausnahmen



Also ein geregelter Stuhlgang ist wichtig. Auch als total skilliger Gamer. Denn sonst droht ein Darmverschluss. Das wiederum lässt einen mit einem eher unentspannten Gesichtsausdruck durch die Gegend laufen. Was zur Folge hat das man keine Frauen abbekommt. Die wiederum führt mittelfristig zur Frustrationen und Schwielen an den Händen. Und mit denen kann man nicht zocken. Du siehst auch eine gepflegte Rektale Entleerung ist eminent wichtig wenn man "Pro" sein will in irgendwelchen Games ...

Also sind die Leute die regelmäßig pausieren um "kakken" zu gehen die wahren Skill0r ... denn sie sehen nicht nur den aktuellen Boss der evtl. 5 Minuten warten muss .. sondern die ganze nächste Raidwoche die mit geschwollenen Händen ausfallen könnte ...


----------



## Maugaran (21. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> btw hat wer plan wieviel Deutsche server es beim headstart geben wird




zwei


----------



## Ellnassil (21. August 2009)

Maugaran schrieb:


> zwei



Nein sind 3,5 "ganz sicher"......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bossbuled (21. August 2009)

was ist den ein 0,5 server??^^


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2009)

ich hab die erfahrung gemahct bei meiner alten wow gilde  das im erfolgreicher man ist desto eingebildeter wird man schlies werden die regeln verschärft wen der boss net im hardmode fällt wird rumgeflennt usw usw


----------



## Orcinus Orca (22. August 2009)

Ist doch logisch wer dir beste Gilde ist. Das ist diejenige, mit dem ausgefallensten/originellsten Konzept und das wäre demnach die Gilde "Kuhbaner". Wer etwas anders behauptet, lügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Viel spielen" kann auch "viel Zeit mit schlechten/asozialen Spielern verbringen" bedeuten. Das korreliert nicht unbedingt mit deiner Vorstellung einer guten Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Groben und Ganzen gibt es zwei Sorten von Gilden:
1. Die, die sich viel Mühe geben, eine gute Beziehung zu ihren Mitgliedern aufzubauen und den Zusammenhalt zu stärken.
2. Die, denen soziale Aspekte am A...rm vorbeigehen und die sich nur auf ihre virtuellen Erfolge konzentrieren und sich evtl. später etwas darauf einbilden.
Selbstverständlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen, aber dazu muss die Gildenleitung viel Zeit investieren und dazu ist diese meistens nicht bereit.

Kleiner Tipp:
Wenn du viel Zeit zum Spielen hast und Erfolge feiern möchtest, such dir einen Job, der dich voll auslastet und dir Befriedigung verschafft. Dort kannst du dann richtig stolz auf deine Erfolge sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (22. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch wer dir beste Gilde ist. Das ist diejenige, mit dem ausgefallensten/originellsten Konzept und das wäre demnach die Gilde "Kuhbaner". Wer etwas anders behauptet, lügt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich liebe Milch.
Also liebe ich euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (22. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch wer dir beste Gilde ist. Das ist diejenige, mit dem ausgefallensten/originellsten Konzept und das wäre demnach die Gilde "Kuhbaner". Wer etwas anders behauptet, lügt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Alleine dieser Beitrag macht deine aufkommende Gilde total interessant für mich! Schade, dass ihr einen Namen habt, der irgendwie etwas scherzhaft klingt!

Zum Thema:
Ich halte es eigentlich meistens so, dass ich erstmal mit Leuten zusammenspielen möchte, bevor ich mich für deren Gilde entscheide (wie ist der Umgang miteinander, wird vernünftig gespielt und gerecht gelootet etc.) Ich kanns voll nicht ab, eine Gilde zu verlassen, selbst wenn ich total unzufrieden bin. Das ist wie mit einer Freundin schlußmachen oder den lausigen Bassisten aus der Band zu werfen. Fällt mir immer schwer sowas. Daher lieber erstmal gucken und dann entscheiden, wo man sich wohlfühlen könnte!
Sicher kann mans auch zu eng sehen (ist und bleibt ja schliesslich nur ein Spiel), aber wenn man erstmal den Ruf des Gildenhoppers oder Winningteamjoiners hat, wird man den so schnell nicht mehr los! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## Orcinus Orca (22. August 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Schade, dass ihr einen Namen habt, der irgendwie etwas scherzhaft klingt!


Genau das ist der Sinn dahinter. Wir brauchen keine Leute, die die Ernsthaftigkeit des Lebens ins Spiel mitbringen. Diejenigen, die sich mit unserem Namen abfinden können, sind richtig bei uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

kann sich hier mal die beste gilde melden??


----------



## RogueS (24. August 2009)

Wenn Killercommand auftaucht, werden die Threats lang und irgendwann geclosed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So > in before <




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:
Es gibt momentan noch keine "beste Gilde". Bewerb dich mit deinem Kumpel doch einfach mal bei InRage oder Blutrausch oder sonst wo, mal schaun was die so zu eurer Bewerbung sagen.
Ich wette Ihr werdet mit Kusshand genommen!

Gruß


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Also ich werde mich sicher nich bewerben


----------



## Shindira (24. August 2009)

Wie die meisten anderen schon sagten, es gibt sowas wie die Beste Gilde noch nicht. Und ich glaub das jeder für sich selbst entscheidet wer für ihn die Beste Gilde ist.

Wenn das wirklich so wichtig ist hätteste in den ganzen Aion foren genug Legionen die sich vorstellen. Vorallem einige Namen sieht man öfter und die wurden hier auch schon mehr als einmal genannt.
Ist nur noch die Frage ob die Beste Gilde, dich überhaupt will und deine 2 high skilled Freunde. Wer weiss am ende isses doch nicht wirklich soviel mit high skill wenn man genauer hinschaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Also ich werde mich sicher nich bewerben



Damit biste dann wohl eh raus ausm rennen, es wird keine "Top Gilde" geben die auf eine Bewerbung verzichtet, und einfach mal glaubt was man so erzählt und sich am ende damit rumplagt wie man euch wieder los wird.


----------



## RogueS (24. August 2009)

Glaube Du brauchst bei denen nur im Forum schreiben, "Ich bin da!".
Dürfte bei Dir reichen.


Hast schon recht, bewerben is was für looser!


----------



## Ellnassil (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Also ich werde mich sicher nich bewerben



Ok gut ich bin mal so frei und sag dir wer die beste Gilde ist, daß ist die Geheime Verschwörungsgilde gegründet aus den besten der besten der besten. Und der Gildenleader den ich zufällig in einem dunklen Hinterhof auf der GC getroffen hab obwohl ich nicht dort war hat mir gesagt:

Wir suchen nur die besten der besten der besten!!!!!​
Tja und ich zerstöre ja ungern feuchte Kinderträume aber da gehörst du halt nicht dazu Mr. Faceroll


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Ich werde gamen ich hab vorbestellt wenn ich dann einer der bin die immer zoggen werden die top gilden schon sehen das ich mit meinen kollegen eine skill erweiterung sind


----------



## Ellnassil (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ich werde gamen ich hab vorbestellt wenn ich dann einer der bin die immer zoggen werden die top gilden schon sehen das ich mit meinen kollegen eine skill erweiterung sind



Genau und wenn nicht hälst du so lange die Luft an bis Sie es verstehen und stampfst mit dem Fuß auf den Boden...... Könnte bitte eine erfahre Mutter aus der Community hier mal einspringen? Kindererziehung ist nicht so mein Ding.....


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (24. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich hab die erfahrung gemahct bei meiner alten wow gilde  das im erfolgreicher man ist desto eingebildeter wird man schlies werden die regeln verschärft wen der boss net im hardmode fällt wird rumgeflennt usw usw



Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man zur Schule geganngen ist, ist man der Deutschen Sprache mächtig.

Zudem kann ich auf Arrogante,Ignorante und Selbstsüchtige Spieler die es zu genüge in WoW gibt in Aion verzichten.
Es wird unausweichlich sein, das wir iwann Spieler haben die zu gut sind für diese Welt. Aber die ersten paar Monate hätte ich doch gerne eine Community, die nicht zu viel Rap Videos geguckt hat, und die weiss wie man mit anderen Menschen sich zu unterhalten hat. 

Zudem gibt es keine Gilden in Aion, das nennt sich dort Legionen. Warum mich diese Aussage derart stört das ich sie verbessern muss? Weil das der Anfang zum Ende des Spiels ist, wenn die Leute alles mit anderen Spielen vergleichen


----------



## Shindira (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ich werde gamen ich hab vorbestellt wenn ich dann einer der bin die immer zoggen werden die top gilden schon sehen das ich mit meinen kollegen eine skill erweiterung sind




Ich weiss ja nicht ob jemand der immer am zocken ist eine Bereicherung ist. Ausserdem nur weil man viel zockt, heisst es noch lange nicht das man skill hat und dadurch ein vortel für die Legion wäre. 

Ganz ehrlich ich würd mir eher gedanken machen wenn Leute irgendwie immer da sind....

@Lil-Bounce11

Danke, dachte schon den rest stört es nicht das da immer Gilde steht und nicht Legion. Ansonsten muss ich dir auch recht geben. 
Diese ständigen vergleiche nerven es ist nun mal Aion und nix anderes.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Shindira schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht ob jemand der immer am zocken ist eine Bereicherung ist. Ausserdem nur weil man viel zockt, heisst es noch lange nicht das man skill hat und dadurch ein vortel für die Legion wäre.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich ich würd mir eher gedanken machen wenn Leute irgendwie immer da sind....



ich hab schon einige online games gezoggt und das auch sehr erfolgreich über jahre hinweg


----------



## Shindira (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ich hab schon einige online games gezoggt und das auch sehr erfolgreich über jahre hinweg




Super bist du hier aber sicher nicht der einzige und es macht dich jetzt auch nicht zu etwas besonderem.
Es gibt da noch genug andere Leute die sicher ebenfalls seit jahren Online Games zocken und das hier nicht an die große Glocke hängen oder meinen das würde etwas über ihr können aussagen.


----------



## RogueS (24. August 2009)

Shindira schrieb:


> Super bist du hier aber sicher nicht der einzige und es macht dich jetzt auch nicht zu etwas besonderem.
> Es gibt da noch genug andere Leute die sicher ebenfalls seit jahren Online Games zocken und das hier nicht an die große Glocke hängen oder meinen das würde etwas über ihr können aussagen.



Aber die spielen nicht so oft und gut wie killercommando!

Wenn ich ne Gilde hätte würd ich mich bei Ihm schonmal in der Schlange anstellen. 
Ist wie mit Fussballprofis, heute kann man noch zuschlagen, solange er noch etwas unbekannter ist. In 1-2 Jahren ist er dann ein Vermögen wert!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ps: Solche Beiträge machen das Arbeiten erträglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shindira (24. August 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Aber die spielen nicht so oft und gut wie killercommando!
> 
> Wenn ich ne Gilde hätte würd ich mich bei Ihm schonmal in der Schlange anstellen.
> Ist wie mit Fussballprofis, heute kann man noch zuschlagen, solange er noch etwas unbekannter ist. In 1-2 Jahren ist er dann ein Vermögen wert!!!
> ...



Haste schon recht, aber ich glaub das Vermögen überlass ich dann lieber einer anderen Legion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malteres (24. August 2009)

ich verfolge diesen und andere ( ich möchte es vorichtig ausdrücken ) deiner ergüsse und ich vermute das niemand der auch nur ein klein wenig verstand besitzt dich in seinen reihen aufnehmen möchte....

da wären zum einen deine ausdrucksart und dann das was du jemanden versuchts zu erklären (an mir is das meiste leider vorbei gegangen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

abgesehen davon sollte dir klar sein das du kleines lichtlein im ganzen trubel des servers untergehst auch wenn du ohne pause online sein solltest, ebenfalls ist es einfach so das heutzutage nicht nur die "pro-legionen" auf eine bewerbung bestehen und dann noch eine gewisse zeit auf gaststatus setzen umd die sozialkompetenzen anzutesten...... möööööp durchgefallen stzen 6 der nächste bitte  wird es heißen spätesten nach einer woch kannst du dir dann die nächste imba legion suchen oder wechselst dann zurück zu WOW um den leuten da auf die nerven zu gehen


so what


----------



## Ellnassil (24. August 2009)

Shindira schrieb:


> Danke, dachte schon den rest stört es nicht das da immer Gilde steht und nicht Legion. Ansonsten muss ich dir auch recht geben.
> Diese ständigen vergleiche nerven es ist nun mal Aion und nix anderes.



Ich habs versucht, ich schaffs nicht immer Legion zu sagen und ich versuchs bewußt. Überleg halt mal wie oft es dir passiert wenn du die Firma wechselst daß du dich in der neuen kurze Zeit noch beinahe mit dem alten Firmennamen am Telefon melden willst. Ähnlich isses mit Gilde vs. Legion die meisten dürften über die letzten Jahre hinweg Gilde verwendet haben zumal das ja nicht nur in WoW als Bezeichnung verwendet wurde somit isses noch weiter verbreitet als durch wow ohnehin schon.


----------



## Shindira (24. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ich habs versucht, ich schaffs nicht immer Legion zu sagen und ich versuchs bewußt. Überleg halt mal wie oft es dir passiert wenn du die Firma wechselst daß du dich in der neuen kurze Zeit noch beinahe mit dem alten Firmennamen am Telefon melden willst. Ähnlich isses mit Gilde vs. Legion die meisten dürften über die letzten Jahre hinweg Gilde verwendet haben zumal das ja nicht nur in WoW als Bezeichnung verwendet wurde somit isses noch weiter verbreitet als durch wow ohnehin schon.



Kann da nur für mich sprechen, dass es mir nicht schwer fällt und das trotz der tatsache das ich zb. WoW seit der closed Beta gespielt hab.
Und ich beziehe mich eher darauf, dass es sicher Leute gibt denen es absolut egal ist ob es nun in Aion anders heisst und sich gar nicht versuchen anzupassen.
Den TE beziehe ich da vorallem ganz stark mit ein.


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2009)

Hab gehört, die beste Legion heißt <Müsli Müsli Mjam Mjam Mjam> und ist ne US-Gilde. Abwarten, ich glaube schon, dass sie hart dominieren werden. Spieler wie du dürfen da definitiv nicht fehlen!


----------



## Luxunce (24. August 2009)

Ich würd Killercommando sofort in meine Legion nehmen. Ohne scheiss jetzt der killt jeden Boss alleine.

Taktik:
Mann nehme ein 12 Jahre altes Kind (In dem Fall Killercommando) und stellt ihn samt In-Game-Voice-Chat vor den bevor stehenden Boss. Dann lässt man die ungekannte Macht seiner Imensen Fantasie und Bl..heit auf den Boss per In-Game-Voice-Chat los, und schon nach einigen Minuten wird der Boss den Loot frewillig fallen lassen und sich aus dem Staub machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine bereicherung für jede Legion

Ps: Im PvP funktioniert die Taktik leider nicht da man einfach den Ton ausmachen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (24. August 2009)

Ich musste lachen xD
Normal würde ich bei so einer dämlichen Person sofort das Wort "Forentroll" in den Raum werfen, aber bei so vielen Einträgen bin ich mir da nicht ganz sicher...

Übrigens ist meine Gilde die beste, weil halt.


----------



## Shindira (24. August 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> Ich würd Killercommando sofort in meine Legion nehmen. Ohne scheiss jetzt der killt jeden Boss alleine.
> 
> Taktik:
> Mann nehme ein 12 Jahre altes Kind (In dem Fall Killercommando) und stellt ihn samt In-Game-Voice-Chat vor den bevor stehenden Boss. Dann lässt man die ungekannte Macht seiner Imensen Fantasie und Bl..heit auf den Boss per In-Game-Voice-Chat los, und schon nach einigen Minuten wird der Boss den Loot frewillig fallen lassen und sich aus dem Staub machen.
> ...




Wo da grade PvP erwähnt wird. Er wäre auch sicher eine Bereicherung für die andere Fraktion um deren Abysspunkte etwas zu steigern.
Oder man schickt ihn einfach als Späher vor... gerne auch mal in die nächsten vollen Gruppen des Gegners. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malteres (24. August 2009)

lachen bei dem thread musste ich auch, aber nach der ersten seite wurde es immer trauriger


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören sinnlos zu spamen


----------



## Luxunce (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören sinnlos zu spamen



Das ist mein voller Ernst wir Raiden zu Zweit den ganzen Content. Ich muss dann leider immer auf Ton verzichten werd ich aber überleben.^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal aufhören sinnlos zu spamen



die spammen nich, die sagen nur ihre meinung :<


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> die spammen nich, die sagen nur ihre meinung :<



Es geht hier um Pro gilden für hardcore gamer nich um allegemeine belustigung von snoobs


----------



## Malteres (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Pro gilden für hardcore gamer nich um allegemeine belustigung von snoobs



davon mal ab das du sicher nicht weißt was snoobs bedeutet ist dies ein öffentliches forum welches dazu genutzt wird meinungen auszutauschen...

pro-legionen kann es noch nicht geben da es noch nicht auf dem markt is, es zeichnen sich nur tendenzen herraus die hier schon des öfteren genannt wurden aber leider is dein hirn so voll mit irgendwelchem kauderwelsch das du die deutsche sprache in ihren heutigen nutzung nicht mehr erkennst...

also nochmal für dich: 
weeennnnn disich des wissen wiielsd musse warden bisse di serfer hochjefahren ham dann mal wadden bis di erschten weidder als 2o sin und dann schaust im ranging wo wehr stet und spilst bei die mid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe damit zur allgemeinen belustigung beigetragen zu haben

tante edit sagt. snoobs sind brüste


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Es is schon schwer oder 


Wenn eine hardcore gilde aus wow oder sonst woher nach aion wechselt wird die höchstwahrscheinlich da auch pg like sein logisch oder und genau so einer von ner gilde soll hier POSTEN!


----------



## Luxunce (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Es geht hier um Pro gilden für hardcore gamer nich um allegemeine belustigung von snoobs


Ganz ehrlich du machst nicht den geringsten Eindruck als hättest du je ne richtige Raid Legion/Gilde von innen gesehn, vllt nicht mahl nen Raid. Also ganz ehrlich mit deiner Art und Einstellung kommst nicht mal an die schlechteste Elite Legion/Gilde ran. 
Meinst du wirklich echt die reissen sich um dich obwohl kein Mensch ahnung hat ob du überhaupt weisst was ne Rota ist?
Willst keine Bewerbung schreiben und in ne Elite Gilde ist ech auch das Beste was ich gehört habe....

Ein kleines beispiel ich habe als externe 1 Monat mit geraidet , danach musste ich mich schriftlich Bewerben und war nochmal 2 Monate auf probezeit. Erst dann bekahm ich den Status als Mitglied. 
Also wenn du schon denken kannst und das hoffe ich merkste schnell das in deinem Thread nur gespamme und sonst nix sinvolles kommen kann da sich nicht einmal die grösste Boon Legion/Gilde um dich reissen würde.

MfG Lux


----------



## Malteres (24. August 2009)

er will das nicht verstehen.... 
lass es mich es so aus drücken, seit wann kommt der knochen zum hund oder der berg zum propheten


----------



## Luxunce (24. August 2009)

Malteres schrieb:


> er will das nicht verstehen....
> lass es mich es so aus drücken, seit wann kommt der knochen zum hund oder der berg zum propheten



Hei das ist ne super Assozation(ich hoffe mann schreib das so, sonst hab ich schon nen Bier zuviel gekippt)^^


----------



## Syniera (24. August 2009)

Ehm, nur mal eben so für mich, ob ich das richtig verstehe:
Du spielst viel, hälst dich und deine Kollegen für Pro´s, suchst demnach selbstverständlich eine Top- Gide, die echt erfolgreich ist, willst dich aber nicht bewerben.
Ein paar Tipp´s von mir:
1.) Erzähle nicht von deinem vermeintlichen Können, sondern überzeuge durch Taten (Die meisten wirklich guten Leute haben es nicht nötig zu erwähnen, dass sie gut sind, man   merkt das ingame).
2.) Suche dir im Spiel einen Namen aus, der nicht auf deine Nicknames in Foren schliessen lässt (zwecks "Neuanfang")
3.) Durchforste etwas die Legions- HP´s und beobachte ihr Verhalten und ihren Fortschritt möglichst ingame oder auch in ihren Forenbeiträgen (hat ein bissl was mit Punkt 1 zu tun)
4.) Übe dich etwas in Bescheidenheit. Oftmals ist man nicht mehr dazu in der Lage, etwas Neues dazu zu lernen, wenn man sich für den Überbringer hält. Bei vielen stößt es deshalb auch so übel auf, wenn jemand davon faselt, dass er ja Skill hat..blablabla... (Man kann niemanden belehren, der wirklich Belehrung bedarf)
5.) Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass du mit fast keinem Aufwand das Maximalste erreichen kannst. Dies ist hinsichtlich deiner Legions- Suche so gemeint: Du willst dich nicht bewerben und dir anscheinend nicht die Arbeit machen nachzusehen, welche Legionen es im Moment gibt, was sie bieten und voraussetzen. Jedoch Teil einer werden, die sehr vielversprechend ist. So wie du das hier aber versuchst, wird das nicht funktionieren, wie du vielleicht schon bemerkt hast.
6.) Überdenke jeden einzelnen der Posts,die du tätigen möchtest. Nichts ist tragischer, als ein großes Ziel vor Augen zu haben und sich selbst dabei im Weg zu stehen.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich du machst nicht den geringsten Eindruck als hättest du je ne richtige Raid Legion/Gilde von innen gesehn, vllt nicht mahl nen Raid. Also ganz ehrlich mit deiner Art und Einstellung kommst nicht mal an die schlechteste Elite Legion/Gilde ran.
> Meinst du wirklich echt die reissen sich um dich obwohl kein Mensch ahnung hat ob du überhaupt weisst was ne Rota ist?
> Willst keine Bewerbung schreiben und in ne Elite Gilde ist ech auch das Beste was ich gehört habe....
> 
> ...



um bei deinem creativen schreibstiel zu bleiben...

ganz ehrlich ich bin Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so ich werd sicher nich einen monat die raids machen dann 2 monate probe sein hallo gehts noch das is total bescheuert


----------



## Tokenlord (24. August 2009)

Ach ja... Der Killercommand...

Mein Tipp: Ignoriert ihn. Irgendwann wird ihm langweilig und er geht zurück in seine gildenlose, digitale Welt.
Und falls ihm nicht langeweilig wird: Wenn er noch lange so weiter macht wird der Ban schnell folgen.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> um bei deinem creativen schreibstiel zu bleiben...
> 
> ganz ehrlich ich bin Pro
> 
> ...



wieviel verdienst du als pro?


----------



## psyger (24. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> wieviel verdienst du als pro?




das wollte ich auch fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malteres (24. August 2009)

nein das ist sehr schlau wenn man den standpunkt der raidleitung vertritt... zum einen testet man deinen kontinuierlichen "skill" in zwei gesichtspunkten. was bringt mir das der boss down ist oder die burg erobert wenn ich die ätzend finde die mit sind?
daher denke ich sollten schon einige wochen ins land gehen bevor man sagt das man denjenigen als festes mitglied der gemeinschaft zählt...


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Malteres schrieb:


> nein das ist sehr schlau wenn man den standpunkt der raidleitung vertritt... zum einen testet man deinen kontinuierlichen "skill" in zwei gesichtspunkten. was bringt mir das der boss down ist oder die burg erobert wenn ich die ätzend finde die mit sind?
> daher denke ich sollten schon einige wochen ins land gehen bevor man sagt das man denjenigen als festes mitglied der gemeinschaft zählt...



man kann es aber auch übertreiber in erster linie zählt doch mal der skill wenn man da komplett auf ähnlich hohem niveau gamed dann gibt es normal auch kaum stress


----------



## rown (24. August 2009)

der is echt lustig^^ von dem wird man bestimmt noch viel hören^^ ich hätte da aber ma ne frage, auch wenn ihr nicht wollt das man aion und wow direkt vergleicht hab ich mir die frage doch gestellt, glaubt ihr die ganzen leute die vorher horde gespielt haben gehen jetzt zu den elyos und umgekehrt?


----------



## Malteres (24. August 2009)

ich wipe lieber einen abend mit leuten die ich mag, als die ini mit  gemuteten ts zu machen weil ich jemanden nich ausstehen kann


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

rown schrieb:


> , glaubt ihr die ganzen leute die vorher horde gespielt haben gehen jetzt zu den elyos und umgekehrt?




WO PASST DAS BITTE HIN???


kann mir mal wer admin geben ich muss hier einige beiträge löschen


----------



## Grimmjow19 (24. August 2009)

rown schrieb:


> der is echt lustig^^ von dem wird man bestimmt noch viel hören^^ ich hätte da aber ma ne frage, auch wenn ihr nicht wollt das man aion und wow direkt vergleicht hab ich mir die frage doch gestellt, glaubt ihr die ganzen leute die vorher horde gespielt haben gehen jetzt zu den elyos und umgekehrt?



ich bin alli und geh zu den asmodiern weil ich kein fan von divas bin :>


----------



## latosa (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> man kann es aber auch übertreiber in erster linie zählt doch mal der skill wenn man da komplett auf ähnlich hohem niveau gamed dann gibt es normal auch kaum stress


du wirst es wohl nie verstehn ohne bewerbung und proberaids geht nix, das ist eben so.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> WO PASST DAS BITTE HIN???
> 
> 
> kann mir mal wer admin geben ich muss hier einige beiträge löschen



leute wie du dürfen nicht an macht gelangen :>


----------



## Syniera (24. August 2009)

Nun ja, das zeigt ja nur, dass er anscheinend noch nicht in einer gut organisierten Raid- Gilde war. Ich persönlich kenne auch keine ohne Probezeiten. Total bescheuert fanden das dann meist nur die Leute, die irgendwas ganz schnell abgreifen wollten, zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Für normale Leute ist die Probezeit ja kaum bemerkbar. Man schaut, so wie zuvor auch, selbst, dass der Char gut ausgerüstet ist (siehe auch Gold, Steinchen, Pots, Ruf etc. bei Wow zum Beispiel) und macht weiter ein paar Inis, nur halt diesmal mit Gildies, um sie kennenzulernen und sich etwas einzuspielen. Und DKP´s muss man auch ohne Probezeit erst einmal aufbauen.
Von daher ist seine Aussage völliger Schwarn.
Stammt zwar nur aus meiner Erfahrung, aber ich habe auch nicht nur 5 Leute oder nur meine Gilde gekannt und bei denen auch nichts anderes mitbekommen.


----------



## rown (24. August 2009)

ich find den ganzen thread total schwachsinnig, wer stellt sich den bitte einfach ma hin und sagt: die beste legion/gilde wie auch immer soll jetzt ma hier schreiben. ich bin pro, ich bin imba und hab bestimmt später ma den namen imbaroxxorröfler also ladet mich ein, achso nebenbei ich bin en kidi und überschätz mich total.


----------



## Syniera (24. August 2009)

Einer tut es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Ich glaub ich bin älter und geistig viel reifer als die meisten hier das aber nur mal am rande.

Wenn sich hier keiner meldet und mich als feind haben will bitte bau ich die gilde halt selber auf mit meinen kollegenk, aber der erste von den membern der im raid afk is der flieg sowas von raus aber sowas von!!!


----------



## Syniera (24. August 2009)

Hahaha, also erst einmal zweifle ich deinen ersten Satz mal an. Ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie lädt er dazu ein ^^
Und da fällt mir doch glatt noch eine super Idee ein!
Kopiere dir deine Äusserungen mal alle und drucke sie dir aus. Ich kann dir sagen, in etwa 10 Jahren findest du viele davon genauso amüsant wie wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syniera (24. August 2009)

Achja, vergessen...
Setze uns aber bitte alle über den Namen in deiner Legion in Kenntnis. Danke


----------



## psyger (24. August 2009)

ich will den namen von seinem char im spiel


----------



## Grimmjow19 (24. August 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> Achja, vergessen...
> Setze uns aber bitte alle über den Namen in deiner Legion in Kenntnis. Danke



ich tippe auf den namen

German Elite Fighters

:>


----------



## Dormamu (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin älter und geistig viel reifer als die meisten hier das aber nur mal am rande.
> 
> Wenn sich hier keiner meldet und mich als feind haben will bitte bau ich die gilde halt selber auf mit meinen kollegenk, aber der erste von den membern der im raid afk is der flieg sowas von raus aber sowas von!!!


Dir ist bewußt das man in Aion mit mehr als 5 leuten raiden muss??


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Imperial Raiders, Sondaschüler mit Skill, Skiller, BOOOMbaschours, deineMuddA, 
Elitäre Skiller, NoJobsforLowbobs, Aion


das ganze muss ich natürlich noch abklären außerdem sind noch weitere namen vorstellbar


----------



## Syniera (24. August 2009)

Sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du musst uns dann aber auch versprechen, die Leitung zu übernehmen, sonst wäre es ja nicht wirklich das Original, du verstehst?


----------



## Tokenlord (24. August 2009)

Dormamu schrieb:


> Dir ist bewußt das man in Aion mit mehr als 5 leuten raiden muss??


5?! oO

Du glaubst echt das es 5 Freunde hat?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (24. August 2009)

5 freunde gegen willy


----------



## Tokenlord (24. August 2009)

Naja gut... Das kommt schon eher hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich bezweifle das jeder davon nen Acc hat.


----------



## Malteres (24. August 2009)

charnamen legionsnamen und den server dann kann man ihm am besten aus dem weggehen


----------



## Shindira (24. August 2009)

Wenn der Name dann mal feststeht, bitte auch hier einen Vorstellungsthread zu der Gilde eröffnen.
Bin da mal gespannt was ihr als anforderungen/regeln und ziele vor gebt.

Mit der einstellung wird dich zumindest sicher keine Legion aufnehmen die auch nur ansatzweise schon erfahrung aus anderen Games hat.
Zu mal ich mir auch gut vorstellen kann das du genau zu der Sorte gehörst, die vor Boss stehen und damit nerven das es losgehen soll obwohl noch gesagt wird was die einzelnen Leute tun sollen.
Mir is ja schon viel unter gekommen in der Zeit als Raidleaderin und ansprechpartner für Bewerber, aber sowas hatten wir zum glück in unserer WoW Gilde nie.


Da wipe ich auch lieber mit den Leuten die ich mag stunden lang an einem Boss, als jemand mit zu schleifen der nur auf sein Loot aus ist oder der dann erzählen kann ich hab das und das schon geschafft.  Allein schon die sache, Leute kicken zu wollen weil sie mal AFK gehen. Wenn eine Gruppe funktioniert und miteinander klar kommt dann werden sich die Leute auch an sowas wie 5min Raidpausen halten und bis dahin warten.


----------



## mattenowie (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> unter einer guten gilde versteh ich erstmal das man gescheit was zusammen machen kann ohne das andauernd wer kakken muss oder sein totes kaninchen wiederbeleben muss sowas nervt einfach nur
> 
> dann klar der skill sollte schon mittel sein es gibt halt leute da kannste knicken aber das sind eher ausnahmen



mal ganz ehrlich

vielleicht solltest du mal deinen "rechtschreib- und grammatikskill" verbessern

nur so eine idee von mir


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Shindira schrieb:


> Wenn der Name dann mal feststeht, bitte auch hier einen Vorstellungsthread zu der Gilde eröffnen.
> Bin da mal gespannt was ihr als anforderungen/regeln und ziele vor gebt.
> 
> Mit der einstellung wird dich zumindest sicher keine Legion aufnehmen die auch nur ansatzweise schon erfahrung aus anderen Games hat.
> ...



ihr quatsch die bosse also tot soso bei den heutigen wow instanzen muss man ja wohl kaum lange rumlabern.

und afk geht mal gar nich wenn von in wow jetzt zb 25 leuten jeder mal 10min afk geht sind das 250min afk man macht feste raidpausen da gehen dann alle kakken und gut is


----------



## Malteres (24. August 2009)

du solltest nicht kacken gehen du solltest nen duden studieren

und zu deiner rechnung die is völliger unsinn  gehen ja auch mal mehr als einer afk dann bleiben das trotzdem 10 minuten


----------



## Shindira (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ihr quatsch die bosse also tot soso bei den heutigen wow instanzen muss man ja wohl kaum lange rumlabern.
> 
> und afk geht mal gar nich wenn von in wow jetzt zb 25 leuten jeder mal 10min afk geht sind das 250min afk man macht feste raidpausen da gehen dann alle kakken und gut is



Wir hatten zumindest auch mal Leute dabei die, dass erste mal bei einem Boss stehen und denen erklärt man dann schon was sie zu tun haben. 
Und was glaubste wohl warum da was von 5min Raidpause stand, ich hatte nicht das prob das einer nachdem anderen Afk geht. Wurd am anfang des Raids immer gesagt wann Pause ist.
Aber sowas kennst du ja scheinbar nicht. Sonst hätte es diesen Thread sicher nicht gegeben.


----------



## Syniera (24. August 2009)

Hahaha, wird ja immer besser.
Herzblatt, du bist drollig. Irgendwie versüßt du mir grad meine Zeit. Erzählst was von Skill, Taktik ist aber für den Popo?


----------



## Sahsnotas (24. August 2009)

OH MANN,

hab mich extra für diesen Thread registriert hier. Aber bestimmt nicht um zu sagen: jo alder, wier sein di besse Gildö...ä Legionn.

Ich glaube ja eher an eine Verschwörung eines WoW Kiddies das kein Geld für Aion bekommt ( auch wenn es selber sagt es habe schon vorbestellt ) und uns jetzt mit seiner Frage nach der besten Legion ärgern will. Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weil es einfach unmöglich ist, das dies alles ernst gemeint ist. *bauchweh vom weglachen*
Wenn doch, ist es die Bestätigung dafür, weshalb ich vor nem halben Jahr mit WoW gebrochen habe. Dies und andere bekannte gameplay-Gründe.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Shindira schrieb:


> Wir hatten zumindest auch mal Leute dabei die, dass erste mal bei einem Boss stehen und denen erklärt man dann schon was sie zu tun haben.
> Und was glaubste wohl warum da was von 5min Raidpause stand, ich hatte nicht das prob das einer nachdem anderen Afk geht. Wurd am anfang des Raids immer gesagt wann Pause ist.
> Aber sowas kennst du ja scheinbar nicht. Sonst hätte es diesen Thread sicher nicht gegeben.



Ey pass ma auf ich hab Classic verstehst du Classi alles gelegt mc bwl dann kein pve mehr gemcht dann pvp rang 13 dann in BC gladi mehrfach 

Lichking nach kurzer zeit aufgehört weil das einfach ein nooby game is


----------



## latosa (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Imperial Raiders, Sondaschüler mit Skill, Skiller, BOOOMbaschours, deineMuddA,
> Elitäre Skiller, NoJobsforLowbobs, Aion
> 
> 
> das ganze muss ich natürlich noch abklären außerdem sind noch weitere namen vorstellbar


ich mein es jetzt mal gut mit dir. ändere deinen namen und fang noch mal neu hier an, dann schau in gildenforen und suche die eine gilde aus dann bewerb dich .


----------



## Malteres (24. August 2009)

@ killerc. auch wenn ich nicht der adressant bin jetzt pass du mal auf vergraif dich nicht im ton denn der macht bekanntlich die musik. du verstrickst dich da in eine abwärts spirale aus der du nicht mehr raus kommst ausser dich mit neuem namen anzumelden und deinen umgangston der allgemeinheit anzupassen


----------



## Grimmjow19 (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ey pass ma auf ich hab Classic verstehst du Classi alles gelegt mc bwl dann kein pve mehr gemcht dann pvp rang 13 dann in BC gladi mehrfach
> 
> Lichking nach kurzer zeit aufgehört weil das einfach ein nooby game is



http://www.sinn-los.de/spezi1.html

:<


----------



## Bexx13 (24. August 2009)

latosa schrieb:


> ich mein es jetzt mal gut mit dir. ändere deinen namen und fang noch mal neu hier an, dann schau in gildenforen und suche die eine gilde aus dann bewerb dich .



Ich füge noch einen gutgemeinten Tip hinzu: bevor du die Bewerbung abschickst, lass sie von jemandem korrekturlesen, der sich ein wenig mit Rechtschreibung und sprachlichem Ausdruck auskennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um Bewerbung und Probezeit wirst du wohl nicht herumkommen, wenn du in einer "Prolegion" spielen willst, es sei denn du gründest selbst eine. Würdest du dann nicht auch vorher wissen wollen, mit wem du es zu tun hast?

Bexx


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> http://www.sinn-los.de/spezi1.html
> 
> :<



jo das cool aber jetzt lasst endlich offtopic da ich nun selber gilde mach kann sich hier jeder eintragen der harcore is und sonst bitte gar nix mehr einfach mute=?


----------



## Shindira (24. August 2009)

Malteres schrieb:


> @ killerc. auch wenn ich nicht der adressant bin jetzt pass du mal auf vergraif dich nicht im ton denn der macht bekanntlich die musik. du verstrickst dich da in eine abwärts spirale aus der du nicht mehr raus kommst ausser dich mit neuem namen anzumelden und deinen umgangston der allgemeinheit anzupassen



Das er sich im Ton vergreift haben wir ja schon mehrfach festgestellt.



			
				Killercommand schrieb:
			
		

> Ey pass ma auf ich hab Classic verstehst du Classi alles gelegt mc bwl dann kein pve mehr gemcht dann pvp rang 13 dann in BC gladi mehrfach
> 
> Lichking nach kurzer zeit aufgehört weil das einfach ein nooby game is



Und möchtest du dafür jetzt einen Orden bekommen. Wen interessiert es bitte welche Erfolge du in WoW hattest wenn du hier in eine Aion Legion willst.
Nur weil man in WoW was geleistet hat ist es keine referenz für einen, dass es in Aion auch so sein wird. Es sind zwei verschiedene Spiele.
Und deshalb wird es sowas wie eine Beste Legion oder Top Legionen auch sicher erst paar monate nachdem Release geben.


----------



## Syniera (24. August 2009)

Was verstehst du denn unter Hardcore. Du musst das schon ein bisschen weiter ausführen.
Mich würde interessieren, was du so bieten kannst, welche Ansprüche du hast und was die Legions Ziele sind.
Kann ja sein, dass man unter "Hardcore" etwas anderes versteht.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn unter Hardcore. Du musst das schon ein bisschen weiter ausführen.
> Mich würde interessieren, was du so bieten kannst, welche Ansprüche du hast und was die Legions Ziele sind.
> Kann ja sein, dass man unter "Hardcore" etwas anderes versteht.



Ja das wird sich ja dann noch alles genau zeigen achso wir zoggen Asmo die server und so klären wir schnell ab is ja np jetzt erstmal in der open beta werd ich mich mal umschaun der harte kern von  extremspielern steht ja eh schon.


Das entscheidene ist erstmal das meine gilde am 20. anfängt und nich am 25

Der unterschied zu normalen gilden is das wir den harten kern haben der so hart is das is schon krass
Wir fangen an und hören praktisch auch nich mehr auf also pennen schon aber halt 6std 2std freizeit und rest gamen das is der plan.

Was noch ganz wichtig ist wir grenzen und ganz klar von nooobs ab wir gehen mit einer feindlich arroganten haltung gegenüber noobs vor das mal zum elementaren baustein der außenpolitik.

Ob wir dann mehr pvp oder pve machen wird sich noch zeigen falls das abys zu ner verlaggten npc farm arena wird dann wird pve in den vordergrund treten bis die dat hinbekommen.

Was auch noch ein punkt is wir machen fette movies richtig fette movies und da wird dann mal allen gezeigt wie es geht

wenn sonst noch fragen sind fragen aber kein spam mehr es langt langsam echt


----------



## Tokenlord (24. August 2009)

Ahja... Ihr (Falls überhaupt jemand was mit dir zu tun haben will) wollt also ca. 16/7 durchzocken?.
Schlafen, Hygiene (Braucht einer wie du wohl eh nicht was?), Essen etc. mit eingerechnet?

Ganz im Ernst... Du bist nicht normal... Du brauchst Hilfe...


Und wieso glaubst du eigentlich das *irgendjemand* diesen Thread und/oder deine Kommentare *ernst* nimmt?




> kein spam mehr es langt langsam echt


Im ernst: *Du* nervst langsam echt...


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2009)

Musste grinsen beim Post. Ernst nehmen tut dich eh keiner mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ja das wird sich ja dann noch alles genau zeigen achso wir zoggen Asmo die server und so klären wir schnell ab is ja np jetzt erstmal in der open beta werd ich mich mal umschaun der harte kern von  extremspielern steht ja eh schon.
> 
> 
> Das entscheidene ist erstmal das meine gilde am 20. anfängt und nich am 25
> ...


ohje ich gebs auf,dann mach mal.welche art von spieler sich bei dir melden ist mir klar naja futter muß es auch geben


----------



## Nagamma (24. August 2009)

Ich glaube, dass ihr alle gerade einem guten Troll auf den Leim geht, dessen Intention es ist, das großkotzige Gehabe mancher Prepupertären ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Sollte ich mich irren, was natürlich sein kann, darf ich hier nicht schreiben, was ich denke, da dies in einem Forenban enden würde.


----------



## Nimophelio (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> unter einer guten gilde versteh ich erstmal das man gescheit was zusammen machen kann ohne das andauernd wer kakken muss oder sein totes kaninchen wiederbeleben muss sowas nervt einfach nur
> 
> dann klar der skill sollte schon mittel sein es gibt halt leute da kannste knicken aber das sind eher ausnahmen


Das erste mal das ich nen Bann riskier aber das muss einfach sein.
Geh sterben!


----------



## Foxxhound (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ey pass ma auf ich hab Classic verstehst du Classi alles gelegt mc bwl dann kein pve mehr gemcht dann pvp rang 13 dann in BC gladi mehrfach
> 
> Lichking nach kurzer zeit aufgehört weil das einfach ein nooby game is



Um es in deiner Sprache auszudrücken:
 jA nä is kla1111!!11

Wofür steht denn BWL deiner Meinung nach? BleiWingsLamOr´s?
Mehrfach "gladi"?
Nur weil du >evtl< in der closed Beta von Aoin dir mehrere Gladiatoren gemacht hast, heist das noch lange nicht, das du in World of Warcraft mehrfach den Gladiatorentitel hattest.
Oder anders: Wie oft konnte man denn den Gladiatoren-Titel in TBC holen? ,)

WOTLK zu einfach?
Aha. Bist bestimmt auch so einer der ausgerastet ist, weil er den Erfolg bei Trollgrind nicht geschaft hat. *g*


----------



## Klaus76 (24. August 2009)

Nagamma schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ihr alle gerade einem guten Troll auf den Leim geht, dessen Intention es ist, das großkotzige Gehabe mancher Prepupertären ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Sollte ich mich irren, was natürlich sein kann, darf ich hier nicht schreiben, was ich denke, da dies in einem Forenban enden würde.



der macht das so gut, ich glaub, der Troll is echt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

manchmal wünsch ich mir echt nen IQ-Test beim Game-Account erstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die 5-Stunden-Sperre für unter 18-jährige, wie in China 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (24. August 2009)

Eine 'gute' Gilde entsteht mit der Zeit. Klar, es mag Gilden geben die am Anfang gleich mal voll aufs Gas drücken, schnell leveln, den Content relativ flott clear haben. Aber sind die deswegen gleich eine gute Gilde oder einfach nur eine Ansammlung von verschiedenen Individuen, welche viel Zeit in das Spiel investieren?

M.E. sollte man Spiele erst ein mal ein paar Monate laufen lassen bevor man eine Gilde als 'Profi-Gilde' deklariert (oder wars definiert? ... ich verwechsel es beim Scripten schon immer ^^). Und man muss dann auch noch unterscheiden ob die Gilde sich selber als Profi-Gilde hinstellt oder ob auch andere Spieler der Meinung sind dass die Gilde nun wirklich was drauf hat.


Von daher kann ich dir nur raten ... Spiel das Spiel mit deinen Freunden an und schau einfach mal welche Gilde sich als 'würdig' erweist. Und das nicht nur durch Flames im Chat (ja, da gibt es massig Profi-Gilden *hüstel*) sondern durch ihre erbrachte Leistung. Und wenn da dir ein oder mehrere Kandidaten ins Auge fallen ... Schreib die Member an ob sie noch jemand suchen und falls ja wo man sich bewerben muss.

Und an sonsten machste dir mit deinen Kumpels eine Gilde auf und schaust dann nach Mitgliedern, welche in etwa euren Spielstil haben (Zeit & Skill ... Wobei 2. schwer zu bewerten ist) und dann baut ihr eure eigene Gilde auf. Nur darf man nicht vergessen dass es relativ zeitaufwendig ist eine 'gute' Gilde aufzubauen und zu managen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syniera (24. August 2009)

/sign


----------



## Orcinus Orca (24. August 2009)

Viel Glück mit deiner Legion, Killercommand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foxxhound (24. August 2009)

Hmm... es gibt nun mehrere Möglichkeiten:

-> Er hat es gerafft, was ich aber eher ausschließe.
-> Er schafft es nicht, es richtig in Google einzugeben, damit er rausbekommt wie viele Gladiatorentitel man in TBC holen konnte.
oder, was ich eher glaube:
> Er hat mecker von der Mami bekommen und musste heute schon um 18 Uhr ins Bettchen, anstatt um 19 Uhr...

Vielleicht haben wir ja nu ruhe...

So long...


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Foxxhound schrieb:


> Hmm... es gibt nun mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> 
> -> Er hat es gerafft, was ich aber eher ausschließe.
> -> Er schafft es nicht, es richtig in Google einzugeben, damit er rausbekommt wie viele Gladiatorentitel man in TBC holen konnte.
> ...



im gegensatz zu dir benutze ich ein forum nicht zum spamen!
Es sollen sich hier leute eintragen die harcore skiller sind sonst gar nix mehr und ich brauch sicher nicht ins bett ich kann so lange gamen wie ich will!!!


----------



## Dröms (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu dir benutze ich ein forum nicht zum spamen!
> Es sollen sich hier leute eintragen die harcore skiller sind sonst gar nix mehr und ich brauch sicher nicht ins bett ich kann so lange gamen wie ich will!!!



spam-men heisst es.
ui hardcore skiller bist schon nen hecht, wenn das auch mal so mit den frauen laufen würde was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Dröms schrieb:


> spam-men heisst es.
> ui hardcore skiller bist schon nen hecht, wenn das auch mal so mit den frauen laufen würde was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ab dem 20 is da dann erstmal schicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bascho (24. August 2009)

Könnt ihr den User Killercommand nicht mal endlich auf Lebenszeit Bannen?

Jeder kann hier seine Meinung äußern, aber bitte sachlich und nicht so.

Oder das Aion-Forum wird  nur noch lächerlich und kann geschlossen werden.

Wir reden alle bloss keine Wow-Spieler in Aion.

Nun, viel besser sind wir auch nicht.


----------



## Foxxhound (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ab dem 20 is da dann erstmal schicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui, 20 Kerle hattest du heute schon? (Ja, ich weis, ein bisschen umstellen ist von nöten^^)


Nja, man hat ja die Hoffnung, in dem man die die ganzen "oVerRoXXor´s" flamed, das die dann bei WOW bleiben und uns in Aion in ruhe lassen.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Foxxhound schrieb:


> Ui, 20 Kerle hattest du heute schon? (Ja, ich weis, ein bisschen umstellen ist von nöten^^)
> 
> 
> Nja, man hat ja die Hoffnung, in dem man die die ganzen "oVerRoXXor´s" flamed, das die dann bei WOW bleiben und uns in Aion in ruhe lassen.



ey was laberst du man hau ma ab mit deinen homoprobs das geht ja ma gar nich 


UND JETZT hört ma auf zu SPAMMEN


nur noch harcore gamer verdammt!"!!


----------



## Gocu (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> nur noch harcore gamer verdammt!"!!



Du sagst selbst, Hardcore Gamer wollen nur mit anderen Hardcore Gamern spielen. Aber den ganzen Thread lang schreibst du nur mist und woher sollen dann die richtigen Hardcore Gamer wissen wie gut du bist?


----------



## Blutbeton (24. August 2009)

<<<Hardcore Goblin zurück zum Thema---Beste Gilde


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Du sagst selbst, Hardcore Gamer wollen nur mit anderen Hardcore Gamern spielen. Aber den ganzen Thread lang schreibst du nur mist und woher sollen dann die richtigen Hardcore Gamer wissen wie gut du bist?



ehm über was red ich denn die ganze zeit über hardcore gamer oder hab ich jemals behaupet das ich ein kackbooon bin das sind halt die meisten anderen


----------



## Gocu (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> ehm über was red ich denn die ganze zeit über hardcore gamer oder hab ich jemals behaupet das ich ein kackbooon bin das sind halt die meisten anderen



Hast du nicht, du hast aber behauptet du wärst ein Hardcore Gamer bzw. willst mit anderen Hardcore Gamers spielen


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Hast du nicht, du hast aber behauptet du wärst ein Hardcore Gamer bzw. willst mit anderen Hardcore Gamers spielen



Ganz genau das will ich und das werd ich!


----------



## Flyingcookie (24. August 2009)

DANKE, hui, dieser Thread hat meinen ganzen Tag versüsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. killercommand, du kannst von mir aus dein "hardcore"" spieltrieb ausleben; aber bitte dann bei Hello kitty online und nicht bei Aion, ich möchte nicht überall instanz - leaver und flamer haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 #

(flamer so und leaver wenn er keinen bock mehr hat (und vorher alle als looser bezeichnet hat))



Da ich ein gutmütiger Mensch bin, erkäre ich dir hier mal in deiner Srprache was hier abgeht:

1. Ey, du voll krass machen dich lächalich, keiner glauben was du sagen, denn deine kagge will keiner        mehr sehen.

2. Du glauben wirklig, dass top - gilde sich melden nei 12jahre altem "pro-gamer", von ganz allein ohne      bewerbung; egal du verscheissen eh jede probezeit. Upgrade ur soziall skillörs

3.Du verhätst dich geitög so röf wie ein, [mein dazu passendes Vergleichsobjekt fehlt :/ ]

   ahh ja wow - kiddie aka killercommand

4. alter raff dat mal ^

edit: ohh jetzt hat mama wohl den Stecker gezogen


----------



## FaronDanteAntagonist (24. August 2009)

ich glaub der kleine hat sich heut viele freunde gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freut euch drauf ihn in der abbys abzuschlachten. das wird dann ein fest.
aber bitte bleib von wow weg. will meinen acc wieder reaktivieren und bin froh das solche menschen fort sind. jedoch will ich auch nicht dass aion sich mit dir rumschlagen muss, also sperr dich in deinen keller ein, machs licht aus und verhalt dich ruig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr informativ, wenn man sich weiter mit dieser spezies beschäftigen will: 
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Kellerkind


----------



## Flyingcookie (24. August 2009)

FaronDanteAntagonist schrieb:


> ich glaub der kleine hat sich heut viele freunde gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




 





> Eine weitere besondere Eigenschaft des Kellerkindes ist die außerordentlich stark ausgeprägte Kontrolle über die Ausscheidungsorgane und die Geschwindigkeit des Fäkalienausstoßes. Hierbei kann das Kellerkind mehrere Tage vor dem Computer verharren ohne auf's Klo gehen zu müssen. Dies erfordert allerdings ein jahrelanges Training.





Ja, teilweise muss er wirklich ein pro sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (24. August 2009)

Flyingcookie schrieb:


> DANKE, hui, dieser Thread hat meinen ganzen Tag versüsst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du willst witzig sein, du bist es nicht!
du willst mich beleheren, du kannst es nicht!



Du willst dich mit einem meister wie mir messen, dafür machst du dir nen account??

Ich bin dir doch in allen Atributen hochhaus überlegen und so lange es keine morpgs mit geruchsverstärker gibt wird das auch so bleiben!!


BACK TO TOPIC VERDAMMT NUR NEIDER UND KIDDY FLAMMER ON!!!


----------



## Flyingcookie (24. August 2009)

ein Tag, so wünderschön wie heute *blumenwerf, sing*



edit; einfach mal themen und beiträge von killercommand ansehen, ein echter tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xlii (24. August 2009)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=613246

Ich glaub die könnten ganz gut zur dir passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (24. August 2009)

Ich weiss net ihr flamed den Profi dessen Name uns schon einiges verrät seid aber dennoch net viel besser weil ihr es nicht schafft sone Hohlbirne zu ignorieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flyingcookie (24. August 2009)

Xlii schrieb:


> http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=613246
> 
> Ich glaub die könnten ganz gut zur dir passen
> 
> ...


nö.. dann muss er sich ja bewerben...





Mookie schrieb:


> Ich weiss net ihr flamed den Profi dessen Name uns schon einiges verrät seid aber dennoch net viel besser weil ihr es nicht schafft sone Hohlbirne zu ignorieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


im prinzip hättest du recht, aber, aber *überleg, rechtfertigung such*




aber ansonsten geht doch der ZU unterhaltsame <Fluss> an Antworten verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (24. August 2009)

Flyingcookie schrieb:


> aber, aber *überleg, rechtfertigung such*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist durchaus unterhaltsam mir stellt sich nur die Frage ob so ein Lui soviel Aufmerksamkeit verdient hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kandalon (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> du willst witzig sein, du bist es nicht!
> du willst mich beleheren, du kannst es nicht!
> 
> 
> ...







ja ich hab mich dafür auch extra angemeldet. normal bin ich nicht auf buffed unterwegs, eben weil hier mehr so pfeifen wie du rumflitzen.




aber schau mal, sogar in anderen foren wird sich schon über dich lustig gemacht:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=614332

poste bitte weiter, du machst das richtig gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Styleazubi (24. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Viele spieler = gute spieler?
> 
> klingt für mich irgendwie nach: Ikh woilll imboaaa Ro0xx0or sai nd ale kapot makhen.
> 
> ...




Es ging um "VIELSPIELER" nicht Viele Spieler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleiner aber feiner unterschied... ählich wie furchtbar und fruchtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madir (24. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Du willst dich mit einem meister wie mir messen, dafür machst du dir nen account??
> 
> Ich bin dir doch in allen Atributen hochhaus überlegen



Du meinst bestimmt Dinge wie:

- niedrigster IQ
- größter Troll
- kann den größten Haufen machen
- hat das niedrigste Niveau

Da muss ich dir Zustimmen, in diesen Dingen bist du uns allen haushoch überlegen!


----------



## Flyingcookie (25. August 2009)

man bekommt einfach tränen in den AUgen vom Lachen, es ist einfach mal wieder unglaublich


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Flyingcookie schrieb:


> man bekommt einfach tränen in den AUgen vom Lachen, es ist einfach mal wieder unglaublich




Das einzige was hier unglaublich ist was hier für Leute rumspringen!


Flamer, Fanboys, GAmmler, Trolle, Neider,NOOBS hoch 10,


merkt ihr überhaupt was ihr fürn geistigen düschniss postet?

Der Thread hat nun fast schon 8 seiten und der einzige pg der postet bin ich und warum is das so?

Ein echter pg geht ins aion forum schaut ma bei gilden vorbei und liest Killercommand  Beste gilde oha das hört sich skillig an und dann ließt der son schnodder von euch ja und das wars dann schon ich find das ganze ziemlich asozial von euch!

Kann mir mal endlich jemand admin geben ich kürz den Thread auf 1-2 Seiten und er hätte nich mehr das durchschnittliche gehalt von Scheiße!


----------



## Exhumedx (25. August 2009)

Killer ist sicher bestückt wie ein Pferd!

Er sucht eine Highskilled Gilde.

Aber Moment, woher weisst du, dass DU, nicht in dem Game abkacken wirst? Bist du ein solches Opfer, was den ganzen Tag vorm PC hängen kann?
Ja die Frage hast du schon mit; JA beantwortet... Gehst du Arbeiten oder beziehst du ALG2? Weil ohne ALG2 bist du auch kein HC PRo Gamer Roxxer Piraten mit Bananenschalen Skiller! Du bist dir auch im klaren, dass es für dich heisst, dein Zimmer mit Presspappe zu verdunkeln so das kein Licht reinkommt?! Du brauchst die bräune des künstlichenlichtes. Das gibt dir extra Skill! Wenn du jetzt noch aufhörst dich zu Waschen bekommst du durch die verunreinigung mehr Haftung auf der Tastatur und Maus! Aber wenn du der Chosen One sein willst dann gibts da nur einen Weg!!!!
>>>>Du musst dein Reallife vergessen<<<< Dein jetziges Leben gegen das deines Chars eintauschen!

Ich muss unbedingt wissen, auf welchen Server du gehst. Mit Namen etc. !!! Vllt können wir unsere Skills vereinen und den Server in erfurcht stürzen!

OH &#8364;Dit: Sry geht nicht, ich habe schonmal mit einer Frau geschlafen =/


----------



## Flyingcookie (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> merkt ihr überhaupt was ihr fürn geistigen düschniss postet?






*ersetzt ihr durch du und schubst die frage zu killercommand zurück*


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> du willst witzig sein, du bist es nicht!
> du willst mich beleheren, du kannst es nicht!
> 
> 
> ...



nich lieber haushoch?


----------



## robsenq (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Das einzige was hier unglaublich ist was hier für Leute rumspringen!
> 
> 
> Flamer, Fanboys, GAmmler, Trolle, Neider,NOOBS hoch 10,
> ...



Soviel ironie in einem Post hab ich echt noch nie gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Admins, Mods, etc. bannt ihn bitte.


----------



## Exhumedx (25. August 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> nich lieber haushoch?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flyingcookie (25. August 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> Soviel ironie in einem Post hab ich echt noch nie gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





die wollen doch auch was zum (aus)lachen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



...besonders schlimm ist es, wennd er urheber DIESE Ironie nicht bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



edit: *angst bekommt* was ist wenn er es doch bemerkt hat


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Killer ist sicher bestückt wie ein Pferd!
> 
> Er sucht eine Highskilled Gilde.
> 
> ...



ich kann ma deine frau in erfurcht stürzen können wir jetzt bitte mal zum Thema zurück kommen thx

OH €Dit: Gz das du schonmal mit einer Frau geschlafen hast du scheinst echt sehr erwachsen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellnassil (25. August 2009)

Ne ich glaub auch das des n Troll is dem Langweilig ist, für ein normales Kiddy hat er am Ende zu krass übertrieben. Ich leg 10.000 Kinah in den Pot das es ein Troll ist der seinen Spaß haben will.


----------



## Exhumedx (25. August 2009)

Hrhr mit deinem kleinen Currypieker? :> Ohw bist ja ganz süß.  
Ja das bin ich, ich hab Job und Familie. Was hast du? Ein Computer und sonst nichts =/
Typ geb dich in eine Suchberatung wenn du Virtuelle Anerkennung brauchst ist es schon zu spät mit dir.

Und btw Typ lass meine Frau aus dem Spiel. Sonst können wir uns gerne mal treffen!


----------



## Kandalon (25. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ne ich glaub auch das des n Troll is dem Langweilig ist, für ein normales Kiddy hat er am Ende zu krass übertrieben. Ich leg 10.000 Kinah in den Pot das es ein Troll ist der seinen Spaß haben will.





selbst wenns nur ein troll ist, kannst du kiddy getrost mit einschließen. jemand der alle latten am zaun hat, kommt nämlich auf so ne idee nicht.


----------



## Acuria (25. August 2009)

Finde es interessant das ihr ihn alle zur Sau macht wie doof er doch sei und das er doch nur ein Forentroll ist und trotzallem geht ihr auf ihn ein.
Lasst ihn doch suchen was er suchen will, mit eurem Flame´s macht ihr euch nur zum Kasper.
Wenn er ein Forentroll ist seid ihr die doofen denn er hätte genau das erreicht was er angestrebt hat.

Finds niedlich.


Gute Nacht.


----------



## Syniera (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Der Thread hat nun fast schon 8 seiten und der einzige pg der postet bin ich und warum is das so?


 
Ach Schätzchen, weil du einen Pro- Gamer anders definierst als die restliche Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist nicht schlimm, glaube mir, das macht dich zu etwas ganz Besonderem - meinen Forenkauz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir sind so unwürdig, mit unserem Unwissen deine Heiligkeit zu stören.

Natürlich gibt es hier niemanden, der selbst erfolgreich geraidet hat, oder Sonstiges, alles nur Noobs, schon klar. 
Aber Herzblatt, ich glaube es gibt hier Leute, die mehr Skill unter dem kleinen Fußnagel haben, als du es dir vorstellen kannst und je haben wirst. Aber das ist wirklich ok, gerade das macht dich ja sympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dröms (25. August 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Finde es interessant das ihr ihn alle zur Sau macht wie doof er doch sei und das er doch nur ein Forentroll ist und trotzallem geht ihr auf ihn ein.
> Lasst ihn doch suchen was er suchen will, mit eurem Flame´s macht ihr euch nur zum Kasper.
> Wenn er ein Forentroll ist seid ihr die doofen denn er hätte genau das erreicht was er angestrebt hat.
> 
> ...



das ist halt wie in der schule, einer bekommt von der klasse die keile.
bis die lehrerin kommt und uns gewissen redet.

also frau acuria "tschuldigung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> man kann es aber auch übertreiber in erster linie zählt doch mal der skill wenn man da komplett auf ähnlich hohem niveau gamed dann gibt es normal auch kaum stress



Ohje....
In erster Linie stehen für mich die Menschen an der Tastatur.  Ich hoffe Aion wird nicht so schnell überschwommen von solchen Spielern.


----------



## Luxunce (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ja das wird sich ja dann noch alles genau zeigen achso wir zoggen Asmo die server und so klären wir schnell ab is ja np jetzt erstmal in der open beta werd ich mich mal umschaun der harte kern von  extremspielern steht ja eh schon.
> 
> 
> Das entscheidene ist erstmal das meine gilde am 20. anfängt und nich am 25
> ...



So dann hätt ich gerne ein parr Fragen an dich, da es mich sehr interresiert in so eine High-Skilled Legion zu kommen wie deine. 

Wie ist die Adresse euerer Homepage?
Habt ihr ein Forum?
Bietet ihr Ts2? Wenn ja wie ist die Adresse?
Habt ihr einen struktrieten Raidplan?
Wie funktioniert euer DKP System?
Was ist das Ziel der Legion?(da man das aus deinem Text leider nicht wirklich erfährt)

Dann möchte ich gerne den Armorlink deines Charakters aus WoW haben um zu überprüfen wiviele Gladi Titel du hast und ob du jemals MC von innen gesehn hast.

Wenn du mir al die Fragen beantworten kannst überleg ich mir ob ich mich bei euch bewerbe.
Ach ne das findest du ja doof, wie nehmt ihr dann eigentlich neue Mitglieder auf?

MfG Lux


----------



## Ceset (25. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> Ne ich glaub auch das des n Troll is dem Langweilig ist, für ein normales Kiddy hat er am Ende zu krass übertrieben. Ich leg 10.000 Kinah in den Pot das es ein Troll ist der seinen Spaß haben will.



Und er macht das ziemlich gut!
Diese Eleganz mit der er den fast eingeschlafenen Thread gerettet hat.... vielleicht hat er tatsächlich schon mal ne Uni aus der Nähe gesehn.


----------



## Tamaecki (25. August 2009)

ich bin ein Pro,mit hartz4, ich will in deine Gilde, Killer!!
Dann werden wir die besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenliebling (25. August 2009)

tut mir leid das ich das net weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was ist ein "troll"


----------



## Ceset (25. August 2009)

Forenliebling schrieb:


> tut mir leid das ich das net weiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jemand der bewusst Unsinn postet um damit Reaktionen zu provozieren.
Geht am einfachsten indem man ein Sammelsurium an Stichwörtern in den raum wirft, von denen man weiß, dass sie wie ein rotes Tuch wirken.
Ein Beispiel wäre z.B. in einem Vegetarierforum zu schreiben, dass der Verzicht auf Fleisch dumm/krank/unfruchtbar macht. Dann setzt man sich hin, und genießt die Show^^.


----------



## Zetarion (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Imperial Raiders, Sondaschüler mit Skill, Skiller, BOOOMbaschours, deineMuddA,
> Elitäre Skiller, NoJobsforLowbobs, Aion



Sehr *schöne* Namen!
Solche Namen haben mich dazu gebracht das ich mit gw aufgehört habe.
OFFTOPIC: Gibt es eigentlich eine Art Namenskontrolle in Aion, wie besipielsweise in hdro oder nicht.


----------



## Linkin~ (25. August 2009)

Zetarion schrieb:


> Sehr *schöne* Namen!
> Solche Namen haben mich dazu gebracht das ich mit gw aufgehört habe.
> OFFTOPIC: Gibt es eigentlich eine Art Namenskontrolle in Aion, wie besipielsweise in hdro oder nicht.



Auf der GC wurden die Regeln bei der Charerstellung genannt:

Nur der Anfangsbuchstabe groß
Keine Sonderzeichen, Zahlen etc

Was für mich schonmal ein + Punkt ist

Zudem bin ich noch für härtere Namensregeln! Alles kann NCSoftr nicht kontrollieren, aber wenn man evtl unpassende Namen meldet sollte es schon so sein das die auch geändert werden.


----------



## Eredon (25. August 2009)

Genialer Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab jetzt noch die Tränen in den Augen.

Ich hatte ja die Hoffnung das AION nicht so vertrollt wird, aber anscheind habe ich mich wohl getäuscht.

@Topic

Pro Gilden werden sicher auch kommen, im Buffed Forum wirst du sie sicherlich aber nicht finden (meine Vermutung).


----------



## Morgenes (25. August 2009)

Ja wie jetzt?
Suchst du noch eine, oder machst du jetzt eine auf?

Ich würd schon gern bei euch joinen, ich bin nämlich auch ein Pro!
Natürlich kennst du mich ja schon, deswegen muss ich nicht extra schreiben, was ich so alles bisher erreicht habe, du weisst es ja sicherlich und deswegen weisst du auch das ich der Mann für euch bin.


----------



## Seymour09 (25. August 2009)

* Popcorn raushol, mampf und auf Nachschub wartet*

Alles sehr amüsant hier.
Mal schauen, wie diese Pro-Gilde aussehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Luxunce schrieb:


> So dann hätt ich gerne ein parr Fragen an dich, da es mich sehr interresiert in so eine High-Skilled Legion zu kommen wie deine.
> 
> Wie ist die Adresse euerer Homepage?
> Habt ihr ein Forum?
> ...



Skill ich habe Skill und wir sind 4-5 und wir haben zeit viel zeit!
Ich such keine gilde mehr!
Ich werde gamen viel gamen!
Ich bin ein profi talentscount ich seh ob leute skill hab und da brauch ich keine dämliche bewerbung ich will ingame leistung sehen leistung!

Und noch was meine Gilde is kein streichelzoo der ton is rau.


----------



## Seymour09 (25. August 2009)

Auf die Fragen bist du jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich eingegangen.

Und dass du "Skill, viel Skill" hast, wissen wir so langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Auf die Fragen bist du jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich eingegangen.
> 
> Und dass du "Skill, viel Skill" hast, wissen wir so langsam
> 
> ...



weil es auch nich sinnvoll ist diese fragen zu beantworten


1Wie ist die Adresse euerer Homepage?
2Habt ihr ein Forum?
3Bietet ihr Ts2? Wenn ja wie ist die Adresse?
4Habt ihr einen struktrieten Raidplan?
5Wie funktioniert euer DKP System?
6Was ist das Ziel der Legion?(da man das aus deinem Text leider nicht wirklich erfährt)

1 wir sind ingame hp stört!
2 wir sind ingame forum stört!
3 ja ich hab ein ts gamen und coordination 
4 nein
5 ich verteil die itmes
6 die besten zu sein und das auf ewigkeit


----------



## Seymour09 (25. August 2009)

Ergo: Keine Pro-Gamer-Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zumindest definiert sich das in meinen Augen anders...


----------



## Linkin~ (25. August 2009)

Hi Killercommand,

ich habe Interesse deiner guten Gilde beizutreten. Das was du bisher gesagt hast sagt mir zu, ich will harte Gamer die was vom Geschäft verstehen udn keine möchtegerns die nur 10 stunden am Tag spielen.

Wenn du irgendwelche ebsonderen Wünsche oder Fragen zu mir hast melde dich doch mal bitte bei mir, würde mich total freuen!


----------



## Killergau (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Gibts hier schon ne gilde wo so vielspieler drin sind weil wollte mit 2 kumpels gleich volldurchstarten am besten mit ner gilde wo so Leude sind die auch viel zoggen damit es mehr spaß macht.



ME 2


----------



## Tschubai (25. August 2009)

nickname und threadtitel sagt alles über alter, geistige reife und infolgedessen dem verhalten ingame.....

roxxor-wow-kiddie!!!


----------



## Soraija (25. August 2009)

Ellnassil schrieb:


> ...Könnte bitte eine erfahre Mutter aus der Community hier mal einspringen? Kindererziehung ist nicht so mein Ding.....


Da nütz auch eine Ausbildung zur Erzieherin und/oder jahrelange Erfahrung nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Killercommand
leider will von uns PHCG's keiner in deine Gilde, weil wir schon alle in der Besten, nein weltbesten Legion sind, die leider wegen Überfüllung keine neuen Mitglieder aufnimmt. 
Weil wir alle so kettensägenmassakerhammergeile Roxxxor-Imbagamer sind, geben die uns natürlich auch nicht her.

Klingt komisch an, ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> weil es auch nich sinnvoll ist diese fragen zu beantworten
> 
> 
> 1Wie ist die Adresse euerer Homepage?
> ...



lol


----------



## Foxxhound (25. August 2009)

Wie ich mich schon den ganzen auf der Arbeit gefreut habe, das wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, das ich hier herein gucken kann *g*
Erstmal: NEIN!; er darf nicht gebannt werden. Über welchen "Pro" sollten wir uns denn dann lustig machen? *g*
UND DANN; *Popkorn verteil und was selber mampf*

Abgesehen davon warte ich immernoch auf die Antwort, wie viele Gladiatorentitel man zu TBC holen konnte... er hat wohl die Antwort bei Goggle immernoch nicht gefunden.. *seufz*

Mal eine andere Frage an dich Killercommand du oller PoGamer:

Welche Klasse wirst du eigendlich spielen? (An dieser Stelle ein dickes "ENDSCHULIGUG" falls ich es überlesen haben sollte)
Kläric?
Hunta?
Asizine?
oder doch Gladiädor damit du mal Gladi bist?

PS: Ja, die Schreibfehler sind gewollt zur Belustigung der Com, da der TE sie eh nicht findet *g*
(...falls der TE sie doch findet, soll er sie berichtig in seinen nächsten Beitrag einfließen lassen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ich bin ein profi talentscount ich seh.. Bla bla.. ich keine.. Bla Bla.. ich will.. Bla Bla..!
> 
> Und noch was meine Gilde is kein streichelzoo der ton is rau.






Killercommand schrieb:


> 5 ich verteil die itmes




Das alles kann doch niemals ernst gemeint sein. Warum sollte man freiwillig sowas mit sich machen lassen?!

Ich seh das eher so, das der ah so skillige Killercommand selber einen sehr hohen Gildenverschleis wahrscheinlich sogar Serverübergreifend haben wird und das bis in alle Ewigkeit.^^

Edit: 



Killercommand schrieb:


> Ein echter pg geht ins aion forum schaut ma bei gilden vorbei und liest Killercommand  Beste gilde oha das hört sich skillig an...



Ok, das ganze dient wohl eher der allgemeinen Unterhaltung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riuk (25. August 2009)

Meine ehamlige Gilde hatte 2 Din A4 seiten regeln, welche aber auch bei 35 aktiven Raidern (unterschiedlichste Individuen)  nötig waren und die Stimmung war trotzedem top. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Lintflas (25. August 2009)

Wie bitte? Dieser hirnrissige Thread wurde immer noch nicht geschlossen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Hallöchen!

Da ich das ganze hier so amüsant finde...
Sei mal dahingestellt, dass das ganze keine Verarsche ist.


@Killercommand

Du weißt aber schon um was es im wesentlichen in Aion geht?
Aion hat ein ganz neues System = Player vs Player vs Environment

Aion ist ein Gruppenspiel und mit Sicherheit nicht nur auf 6 Leute die Gruppe beschränkt.
Da du dich direkt so beliebt machst und auch jeder mit dir spielen möchte (wie du siehst..) wird dir unmöglich sein ein "PG" (deiner Definition nach - allerdings ist ein ProGamer jemand der damit sein Geld verdient -.-) in Aion zu werden, weil dir schlichtweg sämtliche soziale Kompetenzen fehlen.
Wenn du mit deinen 3-4 Freunden rumrennst wirst du da einfach über den Haufen gerannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In WoW warst du in kleinen Gruppen auch erfolgsfähig, aber in Aion kannste das vergessen.

Lass es dir mal durch den Kopf gehen. ^^

Ich bin auch in einer Legion die auch schon die koreanische Releaseversion und die Chinesische Open Beta gespielt hat im Team und auch mit 30 Leuten bist du da am abkacken. Du brauchst mehr.
Es muss nicht heißen, dass man in Aion Masslegionen braucht, aber 50-60 müssten drin sein.
Zumal von denen auch nicht immer alle online sind.
(Unser Altersdurchschnitt der Legion beträgt 22+ Jahre und es gibt Leute die Familie & Job meistern müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Du wirst niemals eine Legion nach deinen Wünschen zusammenstellen können, bleib mal etwas realistisch.
Wieviele Leute ohne RL mit Suchtpotential und übertriebenem Ego willst du denn zusammen suchen?
Die wirst du nicht finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (25. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Da ich das ganze hier so amüsant finde...
> Sei mal dahingestellt, dass das ganze keine Verarsche ist.
> ...




Zudem wird Aion stark auf Casuals aufgebaut. Somit hätte er in seiner Profigilde nach 1 Monat nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Zudem wird Aion stark auf Casuals aufgebaut. Somit hätte er in seiner Profigilde nach 1 Monat nichts mehr zu tun.



Lool du hast ja mal voll kein plan haste ma in den how long play time thread geschaut?


Aion wird heftig bzw is heftig es kann sein das später den noobs wieder alles hintenreingeschoben wird aber im ersten jahr sicher nich udn wer dann was erreicht hat der is schon nen hero


Danach wird alles vernoobt das is in jedem game so was ich bisher gezoggt hab und deshalb auch zum nächsten gegangen bin aber erstmal alles erreichen wenn die noob welle kommt flüchten


----------



## Madir (25. August 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Zudem wird Aion stark auf Casuals aufgebaut. Somit hätte er in seiner Profigilde nach 1 Monat nichts mehr zu tun.



Jo die haben den PvP content bestimmt schnell durchgespielt.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Lool du hast ja mal voll kein plan haste ma in den how long play time thread geschaut?
> 
> 
> Aion wird heftig bzw is heftig es kann sein das später den noobs wieder alles hintenreingeschoben wird aber im ersten jahr sicher nich udn wer dann was erreicht hat der is schon nen hero
> ...



lass dich bitte mal in eine talkshow einladen 

bitte

)


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Ignoriere nicht meinen obigen Post, denn der ist entscheidend @ Command.



Aion wird auch Casualfähig gemacht, worüber ich froh bin.
Ich hab Studium & muss nebenher arbeiten.

Es gibt eben nicht nur Leute, die es sich zu Hause bei Mutti bequem machen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Jo die haben den PvP content bestimmt schnell durchgespielt.



Der ist gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Ignoriere nicht meinen obigen Post, denn der ist entscheidend @ Command.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Post oben ist eben nicht entscheident und darum geh ich auch nich drauf ein

Ich würd ma stütze beantragen bist doch student

So und das Aion auch was für causals bietet ist ja auch okay nur das endgame soll nicht für sie ausgelegt sein.

Causals sind sogar zwingent erforderlich an uns pg verdient man glaub ich nich viel wir zahlen 13 euro und zoggen locker 200std im schnitt im monat son causal kommt vielleicht auf 25-50std

Nur was eben nich passieren darf oder möglichst spät, dass die sachen die wir uns hart erarbeitet haben zu einem späteren zeitpunkt gratis oder mit erheblich weniger arbeit verteilt werden.

In wow hab ich mich auch über leute aufgeregt wenn ich nen splitterfarmrun machte und die meinten ich soll die sachen nich entchanten sie brauchen sie noch dann wollte ich halt die kohle haben für den wert des splitters.

Dann kamen gleich wieder so tolle flames wie du hast sie ja nich alle usw.

Es sind einfach schmarotzer die noch nich mal die kleinsten gegenleistungen erbringen wollen aber alles haben wollen das ist der anfang vom ende


----------



## Syniera (25. August 2009)

Mein Kauzi hat sich wieder gemeldet *freu
Aber sag mal, eins verstehe ich aber jetzt nicht. Wieso hast du den Splitterfarmrun denn nicht alleine gemacht, ist doch voll blöde, wenn man sich in einer Ini mit solchen Noobs abgeben muss?!


----------



## Healor (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ich werde gamen ich hab vorbestellt wenn ich dann einer der bin die immer zoggen werden die top gilden schon sehen das ich mit meinen kollegen *eine skill erweiterung* sind



Eine Skillerweiterung

Köstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Irgendwie bist du gar nicht auf das eingegangen was ich gesagt habe.


Du brauchst in Aion eine größere, gutorganisierte Legion.
Du eroberst mit deiner Legion dort Festungen und die Punkte werden auf die Legion verteilt.
Was machstn dann? Mit deinen paar Kumpels kannste nix reißen.
Da häufen sich Legionen mit locker 50 Leuten zusammen! Wenn nicht bedeutend mehr.
Da kannste so "PG" sein wie du willst, das wird dir nicht helfen.

Aion ist nicht so, dass du mit wenigen guten Spielern viele schlechte Spieler platt machen kannst. Ganz und gar nicht.
Da hat die Masse dann doch den Vorteil. Ich frag mich wie du das ausgleichen willst.
Ich glaube du hast dich mit den Endcontent gar nicht wirklich beschäftigt.

Nochmal: Wo nimmst du so viele Leute her, die meinen dann 200 Std im Monat spielen zu müssen und sich dann noch mit deiner Einstellung anfreunden wollen? 

Vor allem. Mal ne Frage am Rande..

Wo nimmst du die Zeit her? Machst du überhaupt was? Schule, Arbeit? Anscheinend nicht.

Da ist es mir egal wie gut man vll ingame sein mag, wenn man das nicht hat, hat man eine falsche Lebenseinstellung.


----------



## Rayon (25. August 2009)

... du nimmst ihn auch noch ernst. Lach lieber drüber. ^^


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Klar schmunzel ich da drüber.

Aber wenn der wirklich echt ist, will ich das echt wissen. xD

Ich hab auch schon Zeiten gehabt in denen ich viel gezockt habe, aber man kann auch sein komplettes Leben wegschmeißen.^^


----------



## Orcinus Orca (25. August 2009)

+1 (gleicher Sinn wie jeder andere Beitrag hier)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (25. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> +1 (gleicher Sinn wie jeder andere Beitrag hier)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ohnein, er hat den Sinn durchschaut :<


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Als ob das hier überhaupt noch einen Sinn hat.
Aber lasst einem doch den Spaß. ;D


Aber eins kann man ihm lassen.. er ist so borniert, dass er Politiker werden könnte.
Ok, an der Aussprache hängts.. aber das lernen die ja auch extra. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> Mein Kauzi hat sich wieder gemeldet *freu
> Aber sag mal, eins verstehe ich aber jetzt nicht. Wieso hast du den Splitterfarmrun denn nicht alleine gemacht, ist doch voll blöde, wenn man sich in einer Ini mit solchen Noobs abgeben muss?!



Weil es noch früh war und ich die grp nich nur mit gildeneliten füllen konnte und ich regel alles und der penner will mit keine 30g geben für seine scheiß hose umöglich sowas


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Weil es noch früh war und ich die grp nich nur mit gildeneliten füllen konnte und ich regel alles und der penner will mit keine 30g geben für seine scheiß hose umöglich sowas



ganz deiner meinung

echt unmöglich!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> wahren skill erkennt man sicher nich am anfang man erkennt nur wenn jemand total panne ist. Aber die 2 Leute mit denen ich zogg die sind schon high skilled was halt auch cool ist so studenten oder sowas so welche die viel zeit zum gamen haben.



Wiedersprichst du dir mit diesem Satz nicht selber?


----------



## Exhumedx (25. August 2009)

Ohman der Typ hat kein RL.. der lebt nur Virtuell und seine Freunde sind Ghostfragger und RoxxorSkiller.
Typ mach erstem ein Abschluss, such dir Freunde mit den du am Wochenende weggehen kannst und Frauen kennenlernen kannst ( Evtl bist du auch vom anderen Ufer, dann halt Kerle ) Eig egal aber du solltest echt mal ein Sozialesumfeld haben. 

Hat dein Computer einen Namen?


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Ohman der Typ hat kein RL.. der lebt nur Virtuell und seine Freunde sind Ghostfragger und RoxxorSkiller.
> Typ mach erstem ein Abschluss, such dir Freunde mit den du am Wochenende weggehen kannst und Frauen kennenlernen kannst ( Evtl bist du auch vom anderen Ufer, dann halt Kerle ) Eig egal aber du solltest echt mal ein Sozialesumfeld haben.
> 
> Hat dein Computer einen Namen?



Mein pc is von Alieenware


und was soll dieser dämliche RL flame hallo wenn du lesen könntest dann sollte klar sein das ich seit BC nich mehr game aber am 20. is halt die zeit gekommen das RL wieder für 1-2 jahre ruhen zu lassen dann gehts wieder weiter wenn du dich nich auf eine sache konzentrieren kannst is das dein prob.

Einfach nur arm!!!


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Mein pc is von Alieenware
> 
> 
> und was soll dieser dämliche RL flame hallo wenn du lesen könntest dann sollte klar sein das ich seit BC nich mehr game aber am 20. is halt die zeit gekommen das RL wieder für 1-2 jahre ruhen zu lassen dann gehts wieder weiter wenn du dich nich auf eine sache konzentrieren kannst is das dein prob.
> ...



woher weisst du dann dass wotlk zu leicht für dich ist ohne es getestet zu haben? :>


----------



## Yiraja (25. August 2009)

scotty beam my brain up ...


----------



## Exhumedx (25. August 2009)

Weil er n scheiss schnacker ist! 

Alleine "ich lass das RL 1-2 Jahre ruhen " Typ du bist süchtig nach Anerkennung die du im RL nicht bekommen kannst, wurdest du früher in der Schule gemobbt oder gehänselt? Kommst du bei Leuten nicht gut an?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> WO PASST DAS BITTE HIN???
> 
> 
> kann mir mal wer admin geben ich muss hier einige beiträge löschen



NNa dann ist ja alles verloren, jetzt weiß ich auch wieso die welt bald untergehen soll...


----------



## Flyingcookie (25. August 2009)

> ich lass das RL 1-2 Jahre ruhen





Das ist langsam sogar zu blöd, um von einem wow kiddie zu sein


----------



## Orcinus Orca (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Weil es noch früh war und ich die grp nich nur mit gildeneliten füllen konnte und ich regel alles und der penner will mit keine 30g geben für seine scheiß hose umöglich sowas


Du bist wirklich arm dran...



Killercommand schrieb:


> Mein pc is von Alieenware
> 
> 
> und was soll dieser dämliche RL flame hallo wenn du lesen könntest dann sollte klar sein das ich seit BC nich mehr game aber am 20. is halt die zeit gekommen das RL wieder für 1-2 jahre ruhen zu lassen dann gehts wieder weiter wenn du dich nich auf eine sache konzentrieren kannst is das dein prob.
> ...


...Alienware - oder doch nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Ich konzentriere mich auf die +1en und meine Arbeit, Familie, Freunde und sonstige Hobbies (Sport, etc.). Yeah, ich bin ein Multitalent! Feiert mich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> und was soll dieser dämliche RL flame hallo wenn du lesen könntest dann sollte klar sein das ich seit BC nich mehr game aber am 20. is halt die zeit gekommen das RL wieder für 1-2 jahre ruhen zu lassen dann gehts wieder weiter wenn du dich nich auf eine sache konzentrieren kannst is das dein prob.


Hahaha :'D


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Ganz genau das will ich und das werd ich!



Dafür hast du das beste potential, kann man auf dich auch wetten abschließen?


----------



## Yiraja (25. August 2009)

Orcinus schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich arm dran...
> 
> 
> ...Alienware - oder doch nicht?
> ...



ALLE LIEBEN DICH^^ aber der TE isn suchti un hat ma kein plan vom leben absturz ftw, vote 4 president


----------



## Superiorx (25. August 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ALLE LIEBEN DICH^^ aber der TE isn suchti un hat ma kein plan vom leben absturz ftw, vote 4 president



Der TE ist ein Troll und wer das immer noch nicht erkannt hat dem is glaub au nimmer zu helfen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (25. August 2009)

Lieber Killercommand,

Leute wie Du kompensieren ihre persönlichen Defizite dadurch, andere mit ihrem "Skill" zu belästigen, 
und genau wegen solcher Leute habe ich WoW seiner Zeit an den Nagel gehängt. Der ursprüngliche Sinn eines MMORPG
ist es, gemeinsam mit netten Leuten Spaß am Spiel zu haben, und nicht der virtuelle Schw...vergleich.

Also...

*bitte*, bitte, bitte geh wieder WoW spielen. Sowas will ich Aion nicht haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Lieber Killercommand,
> 
> Leute wie Du kompensieren ihre persönlichen Defizite dadurch, andere mit ihrem "Skill" zu belästigen,
> und genau wegen solcher Leute habe ich WoW seiner Zeit an den Nagel gehängt. Der ursprüngliche Sinn eines MMORPG
> ...



geh mandalas malen und geh mir bitte bitte bitte nich auf die Eier okay???


----------



## Dormamu (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> geh mandalas malen und geh mir bitte bitte bitte nich auf die Eier okay???


Was haben Mandalas mit einem Mmo zu tun? Sinn?

Auserdem mach Lintflas nicht so blöd an sonst komt noch so ein Spruch wie:
Du hast Eier gar nicht gemerkt dachte du müstest das kompensieren indem du Roxxor sein wilst?


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Lool du hast ja mal voll kein plan haste ma in den how long play time thread geschaut?
> 
> 
> Aion wird heftig bzw is heftig es kann sein das später den noobs wieder alles hintenreingeschoben wird aber im ersten jahr sicher nich udn wer dann was erreicht hat der is schon nen hero
> ...



Sowas interessiert mich gar nicht. Ich muss nicht der besste sein um Spass am Spiel zu haben. Ich hab andere Kriterien auf die ich Wert lege. Ich bin gerne ein Noob. Weisste, durch die freie Zeit die ich nicht vorm Pc verbringe, kann ich ins Fitness Center , und hab dadurch ein Selbstbewusstsein an das du nie rankommen wirst.  Du hast dir dafür aber wahrscheinlich 30 Lesezeichen mit Pornoseiten angelegt, du looser. 
Das Leben ist viel zu Wertvoll als es vor einem PC zu verschwenden. Das Leben bietet zu viel. Von Liebe , bis zum Glück. Sex mit schönen Frauen, und Freunde die zu einem halten. Mit sowas hast du wohl noch nie Erfahrung gemacht. Von daher is es mir auch egal ob du mit deinem Skill alles platt machst. Ich kann sagen ich geniesse das Leben in vollen Zügen wie Gott es uns geschenkt hat. Ich hab keine Zeit für sinnlose Aktionen in meinem Leben, dafür ist es zu kurz. Du wirst nie erfahren wie das Gefühl ist, am Leben teilhaben zu dürfen.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (25. August 2009)

Lasst uns alle zu "Suchtis" werden. Dann wird es niemanden mehr geben, der uns das Spielen auf Kosten der arbeitenden Bevölkerung bezahlt und diese dämlichen Unternehmen, die solche "noobigen" Spiele herstellen, gehen bankrott. Das ist doch das, was wir alle wollen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: +1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesarja (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Mein pc is von Alieenware
> 
> 
> und was soll dieser dämliche RL flame hallo wenn du lesen könntest dann sollte klar sein das ich seit BC nich mehr game aber am 20. is halt die zeit gekommen das RL wieder für 1-2 jahre ruhen zu lassen dann gehts wieder weiter wenn du dich nich auf eine sache konzentrieren kannst is das dein prob.
> ...




tja manche könne sich eben aufs gamen und aufs rl gleich GUT konzentrieren wenn du das noch net kannst dann werd erst mal 12 oder 13 bzw auch 14 mir wayne aber älter bist du noch net


----------



## Killercommand (25. August 2009)

Vesarja schrieb:


> tja manche könne sich eben aufs gamen und aufs rl gleich GUT konzentrieren wenn du das noch net kannst dann werd erst mal 12 oder 13 bzw auch 14 mir wayne aber älter bist du noch net



ich werd mein trainer fragen ob ich mit lappi aufn platz darf^^


----------



## Foxxhound (25. August 2009)

Nja, zwei Sachen haben wir ja aber durch den TE gelernt:

Erstens, man liest nur das was er will, weil wenn er nichts mehr weis, schwenkt er um, weil er einfach ******** ist.
Zweitens, es muss schon ein Troll sein, weil so ****** ist nichtmal ein WoW-Kind...
Dazu muss man aber sagen, das er sehr unterhaltsam ist *g*

Aber fassen wir mal zusammen: In WoW wurde er von Hogger ca. 12 mal gekillt. Obwohl er 9 Level höher war.
Wotlk war ihm zu "Nooblike", obwohl er es gar nicht spielen konnte, weil er ja seid TBC nichtmehr "gamed".
Den Gladiatorentitel hat er ja mahrfach gehabt zu TBC, obwohl er nicht drauf antworten kann, wie oft man den zu der Zeit holen konnte.
Seiner Meinung nach wohl 11 mal, mit einem Rating von ca. 17XX. (Einschätzung)

Falls es ein Troll ist, dann tut er mir Leid, weil um sich so einen geistigen Dünnpfiff auszudenken, muss man einfach krank im Kopf sein.
Falls es doch kein Troll ist, dann tut er mir einfach Leid um sein Leben...

Mal gucken wie es weiter geht... *Popkornbecher in die Runde geb*

So long...


----------



## Luxunce (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> weil es auch nich sinnvoll ist diese fragen zu beantworten
> 
> 
> 1Wie ist die Adresse euerer Homepage?
> ...



Das ist zu geil. Bitte noch mehr ich sterb gleich vor Lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3Bietet ihr Ts2? Wenn ja wie ist die Adresse?
3 ja ich hab ein ts gamen und coordination

5 ich verteil die itmes

Zu geil das nenn ich mal Top.

Sie sind ja auch schon 4-5 und "Raiden" so 30 -90 andere im Abyss.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Typ ist der Hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Audialize (25. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Gibts hier schon ne gilde wo so vielspieler drin sind weil wollte mit 2 kumpels gleich volldurchstarten am besten mit ner gilde wo so Leude sind die auch viel zoggen damit es mehr spaß macht.




Hallo. Ich bin der Meinung du solltest zuerst mal in der Schule durchstarten!!!!!!!
Zumindest hast du den Punkt am Ende gesetzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist echt grausam immer wieder solch einen Dreck zu lesen.
Es ist verdammt beängstigend, das die Kids von heute offenbar nicht in der Lage sind zu zocken und zur Schule zu gehen. Früher hat beides prima geklappt. Wir haben gezockt wie die Irren und sind trotzdem nicht dumm. 
Na wenigstens passt dein Nick vom Klischee zu dem, was du da fabriziert hast.

Dummheit und Unwissen FTW!!


Edit: Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Zeit genommen, etwas mehr als nur den ersten post zu lesen lol.
       Warst du überhaupt jemals in einer Schule, bzw. hast eine quest von einem der Lehrer angenommen und beendet? Ich denke nicht!!! Ab zum nächsten Lehrer und bei dem Ruf farmen.


----------



## davinci2k8 (26. August 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Wenn Killercommand auftaucht, werden die Threats lang und irgendwann geclosed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und was sollen wir damit?
---

@orca, warst nich damals im Loki-Forum ? erinnere mich da an ausgiebige Foren-Gespräche xD


----------



## Darjun (26. August 2009)

Sry für den Doppelpost aber eines würde ich echt noch gerne wissen!
Auf welchem Server möchtest du und deine Legion den starten?
Möchte ja tunlichst vermeiden euch mit meinen Noobgamplay auf eurem Server zu stören.


----------



## Killercommand (26. August 2009)

Nach meinem informationen sind die server noch nich bekannt

wir werden asmodier zoggen


was halt klar sein sollte ist das RL bei uns keinen vorrang hat.

Aion bietet eine sehr gute grafik du kannst dort mächtige zauber ausführern und sogar fliegen da sehen wir es nicht ein warum das spielerlebnis für aktionen wie kakken unterbunden werden soll.


----------



## Rayon (26. August 2009)

Wenn man sich wegen solchen Leuten abschrecken lässt.... es gibt ignore. Und hey, so'n paar gratis Abyss-Punkte sind für zwischen den richtigen Schlachten nie verkehrt (:


----------



## Flyingcookie (26. August 2009)

ja das ist dann der einzigste server mit einem Elyos überschuss / 1-5 [hey, wer weiß ob er wirklich freunde hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ] asmodier der alle festungen alleine einzunehmen gedenkt gegen 10k elyos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rown (26. August 2009)

Und ich hab schon fast befürchtet, das der Thread vllt zu ist^^


----------



## Salute (26. August 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> Leute....hallo erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gratulation, somit hat der TE mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen als er vielleicht eignetlich haben wollte (wer weiß das schon). 

Der TE hat schon einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert aber die, welche sich extra wegen ihm registrieren um dann über seine RL-Situation zu mutmassen schießen echt den Vogel ab.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. August 2009)

Ich frag mich ja doch wie der thread länger als einen Tag aufbleiben kann? killercomand wütet ja mittlerweile schioon in einem 2 sinnlosen Thread.
@Killer sag mal pls dann den Server an auf den du gehst, dann geh ich auf nen anderen


----------



## Deroth73 (26. August 2009)

*Killercommand nen großen Sack mit Satzzeichen schenk*

Ansonsten ... der ist nicht echt, der kann nicht echt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollte er das doch ernst meinen, ab ins LKH, Psychatrische Abteilung.
Da kann man dem armen Wicht vielleicht noch helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (26. August 2009)

davinci2k8 schrieb:


> und was sollen wir damit?
> ---
> 
> @orca, warst nich damals im Loki-Forum ? erinnere mich da an ausgiebige Foren-Gespräche xD


Richtig, ich war dort Moderator. Ich kann mich allerdings nicht mehr an dich (deinen Nick) erinnern. Wie hießt du denn dort?



Killercommand schrieb:


> Niemand sagt hier mehr ihrgendwas das ist MEIN Threat!!!


Entschuldige bitte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanique (26. August 2009)

Ach Leute...

von uns ist hier wohl kaum einer ein Pro Gamer, denn Pro Gamer verdienen mit Gaming ihr Geld!

Lasst uns doch auf "im Skill gebadet" oder ähnliches einigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (26. August 2009)

Zum Thema, gibts denn nu eine *Beste Gilde*??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (26. August 2009)

Genau also bitte mal schweigen


----------



## Rayon (26. August 2009)

Na, n paar brauch er noch, der von der Legion mit großem B und R hat auch knapp 7,5k hits - ohne den Thread bestimmt mehr, weil dann da weitergespammt werden würde :/


----------



## Rayon (26. August 2009)

Sorry, in die ProRegion wird er niemals aufsteigen. Welche Klassen haben deine 3 Kinder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*..


----------



## Immondys (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> wahren skill erkennt man sicher nich am anfang man erkennt nur wenn jemand total panne ist. Aber die 2 Leute mit denen ich zogg die sind schon high skilled was halt auch cool ist so studenten oder sowas so welche die viel zeit zum gamen haben.



Tja, für solche Studenten sollte man doch die Studiegebühren einführen.....


----------



## Immondys (27. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Nach meinem informationen sind die server noch nich bekannt
> 
> wir werden asmodier zoggen
> 
> ...



Gut das ich Elyos spielen werde
RL hat keinen Vorrang - Naja, vielleicht sollte man MMO´s wirklich auf drei Stunden tägliche Spielzeit begrenzen. Ob sich sowas gesetzlich durchdrücken läßt, könnte man ja mal überlegen. Eine Verpflichtung der Spielehoster, nach 3 Stunden die Leitung dicht zu machen, du lieferst ja gradezu derartige Argumente.
Spielerlebnis - naja, ich hab gehört es gäbe so Süchtige die es nicht zum Klo schaffen und in die Flasche machen - und der Rest läuft vermutlich aus den Ohren. Da hätte ich folgende Adressen für dich:

http://www.onlinesucht.de/  und dann noch den Heise Verlag   http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Drogenbeauf.../meldung/141500

So, in diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darthus Moppus (28. August 2009)

Ok, ich bin neu hier, aber ich weiss gar nicht was ihr alle habt. Killercommand will doch nur mit anderen 1337-Gamern zusammenspielen und sucht sich eben nur die besten raus. Kann ich verstehen. 

Ich möcht mich auch gerne bei ihm bewerben. So eine Corporation wie seine hat man ja noch nicht gesehen. Wahnsinn.

Also, mein Char skillt 24/7
Ich habe derzeit rund 30 Mio Skillpunkte und kann:

HAC
Recon
Logistics
CommandShip
Sniper-BS
RR-BS
CovOps
Bomber

Also eigentlich alle SubCaps der Gallente. 

PvP find ich super, hab auch schon über 1000 reds gekillt.

Ich habe Erfahrungen im Fleetfight, Defence und Roaming Gangs. 


MfG

Darthus Moppus


btw... wer oder was ist Aion ?


----------



## Ascían (28. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Junge ich bin schon lange volljährig mich interessieren deine billigen noob flames nicht ich bin pro ich war pro und werd auch immer pro bleiben!!!



Alles noobs ausser Mutti.

Und natürlich ProgamerVonSkill - der hat sogar ne Zeit bei Awaken gerulort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*in Erinnerungen schwelg*


----------



## Darthus Moppus (28. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um anerkennung die kommt von ganz alleine da kann ich gar nichts für.
> 
> Michael Schumacher kriechen sie auch alle in den arsch er hat halt Leistung gebraucht so wie ich



Jaja...Leistung hat der so richtig gebraucht! Das stimmt wohl. Mit nem Kettcar wär er nicht weit gekommen fürchte ich. Aber wenns dir noch an Leistung fehlt..Vita Buerlecithin...das soll helfen wenns Gehirn net mehr mitspielt. 





> Zum Thema "Toilettengänge": wenn 25 oder 40 Leute ständig eine Pipipause brauchen, dann ist das schon nervig. Wie entgeht man dem? Die bösen Casuals, die dem engagierten Spieler immer schlecht machen wollen, behaupten man trägt im Raid windeln oder pinkelt in die Flasche. Die Lösung ist viel einfacher: kein Bier, Kaffee oder Eistee. Bei den Getränken läuft man ständig



Wenn ne 100-400 Mann Gang am roamen ist dann muss da immer mal der ein oder andere auffen Schacht. Entweder er safespotted oder bleibt am Gate....je nachdem. Danach schliesst er dann wieder zu Gang auf oder wird vom Gegner weggeballert. So einfach ist das. 

Und ohne Kaffee und Kippen macht doch zoggen überhaupt kein Spass....


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Genau also bitte mal schweigen



Ok - ich erfülle dir gleich zwei Wünsche. Der erste ist: Admins oder Mods - egal was. Hier hast du einen Admin. Der Erfüllt dir gleichzeitig den zweiten Wunsch: schweigen, denn das wird dein Account und dieser Thread ab sofort. :-)


----------

